# Tanz auf dem Vulkan - La Palma 2012



## Eike. (20. Dezember 2012)

Rückblick: irgendwann diesen Sommer: Holger fragt, ob ich Lust habe im Winter mit zum Biken auf die Kanaren zu fliegen. Eine wage Idee, klingt gut also sag ich mal ja.
Mitte Oktober: Flüge sind ausgesucht, am 11.12 soll es hin und am 18. oder 25.12 zurück. Nicht lange überlegt sondern gleich für 11-18 gebucht. Zum Glück, am nächsten Tag war der Flug schon 80 teurer - Schnäppchen gemacht  Aber es waren noch Prüfungen zu absolvieren, also war die Vorfreude gedämpft und alles Planen wurde auf die Mitreisenden abgewälzt (vielen Dank dafür!). Irgendwann war es dann aber doch soweit und 
Anfang Dezember: ging es in die Endphase und die Bikekartons wurden organisiert und nach Feierabend mit dünnen Holzplatten und viel Klebeband verstärkt, damit die Räder auch unbeschadet auf die Insel und zurück gelangen. Es folgte das übliche Gepäck hin und her schieben bis alle Gepäckstücke unter der Gewichtsgrenze waren. Damit kommen wir schon zu 

tbc


----------



## Eike. (20. Dezember 2012)

Tag 0, Montag 10.12.12 Späte und frühe Abreise

Da unser Flug am Dienstag um 5:55 starten soll treffen Holger und ich uns schon am Vorabend bei der Arbeit, machen die Radkartons fertig und brechen mit der Bahn auf nach Stuttgart.






Am Flughafen angekommen suchen wir uns eine ruhige Ecke um ein paar Stunden zu schlafen.






tbc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (20. Dezember 2012)

Tag 1, Dienstag 11.12.12 Vom Schnee in die Sonne

Um 4 Uhr geht der Wecker und wir treffen den dritten im Bunde, Robert am CheckIn. Dort funktioniert alles reibungslos und nicht lang später sitzen wir im Flugzeug während auf dem Vorfeld der Schneestand steigt.






Wie wir später erfuhren hatten wir Glück, dass unser Flug so früh ging. Andere mussten wegen dem Wetter stundenlang warten. Bei uns verzögerte sich der Abflug durch die Enteisung nur um etwa eine halbe Stunde.
Der Flug selber ist vom Sonnenaufgang abgesehen unspektakulär und ziemlich pünktlich landen wir in Santa Cruz de la Palma.






Die Bikes werden wenig später in Empfang genommen und auf Schäden überprüft. Holgers Karton hat ein paar Löcher aber außer einer leicht verbogenenen Bremsscheibe ist alles in Ordnung. Also alles ins bereit stehende Taxi und einmal quer über die Insel nach Los Llanos zu unserer Ferienwohnung, die mitten in einer riesigen Bananenplantage liegt. Eigentlich kein Wunder, die ganze Westseite der Insel scheint eine einzige Plantage zu sein. 
Dort werden die Bikes ausgepackt und montiert während unsere ebenfalls neu angkommenden Nachbarn mit dem Vermieter telefonieren und die Schlüssel organisieren.










Da es noch früh am Tag ist brechen wir gleich zur ersten Tour auf. Nach einem Wasserstopp im nächsten Supermarkt geht es steil bergauf durch Los Llanos und El Paso in Richtung El Pilar.






Die Sonne wird langsam von Wolken abgelöst und als wir fast oben sind fängt es auch an zu regnen - hallo? Ich wollte Sonne und 20° und bekomme Regen bei 11°!










Aber egal, oben werden schnell die Protektoren und Jacken angezogen und los geht es. Zunächst weitgehend eben über Lavasand ist bald zu sehen wie es die nächste Woche weitergehen wird: steil, verblockt, rumplig und scharfkantig. Aber trotz der Feuchtigkeit super griffig 






Die Landschaft ist unglaublich und so halten wir ständig an um Bilder zu machen. Und doch ist das alles nur ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf das was in den nächsten Tagen noch kommen wird. Die Abfahrt ist leider nicht allzu lang, da es ab El Paso auf ca. 700m keine Trails mehr gibt sondern nur Straße bis zur Wohnung auf 250m. Macht aber nix, in den nächsten Tagen gibt es noch Trailtiefenmeter bis zum abwinken 







Weiter geht es heute Abend oder morgen. Alle Bilder liegen im Album in HD Auflösung vor.


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. Dezember 2012)

hey Männer,

ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und schöne Weihnachten.....

Grüße vom Wattkopf

LittleBoomer


----------



## Eike. (20. Dezember 2012)

Einer geht noch.

Tag 2, Mittwoch 12.12.12 (!!!) Höchste Höhen und tiefste Tiefen

Bei diesem Datum musste es ja grandios werden.
Was der Plan für den Tag genau war weiß ich gar nicht mehr. Macht aber nix, er wurde eh über den Haufen geworfen  Zunächst ging es aber erst mal mit den Rädern nach unten in den Graben, den der abrutschende Vulkan annodazumal zwischen unsererer Finca und dem Norden der Insel hinterlassen hat, und auf der anderen Seite wieder nach oben zum Mirador el Time.










Dort angekommen gab es erstmal Courtado für Holger und Robert und ein Eis für mich. Und außerdem viel Aussicht für alle.









Unsere Finca ist die in den Bananen  Ein weiterer Hinweis ist ein großes rechteckiges Wasserbecken direkt davor.
Als wir uns zur Weiterfahrt aufraffen weckt ein Taxischild reges Interesse bei Robert. Und so entschließen wir uns, beim Chef des Cafes (der ausnahmsweise englisch spricht) nachzufragen ob er uns ein Taxi besorgen kann. Schnell ist er am Telefon und vermeldet, dass wir für etwa 50 zum höchsten Punkt der Insel, dem Roque de los Muchachos fahren könnten. Was soll ich sagen, eine weitere Runde Courtados später sind wir schon da:






Es ist neblig und kalt, aber die Aussicht auf rund 2500 Trailtiefenmeter lassen uns schnell die Bikes zusammenbauen und dieses epische Abenteuer starten.









Schon nach wenigen hundert Metern ist aber erstmal Schluss, ich habe den ersten (und für mich letzten!) Snakebite am Hinterrad. Eine Wasserrinne mit scharfer Kante hab ich wohl ein bischen zu forsch genommen. 
Nachdem dieses kleine Problem schnell behoben ist geht es weiter auf einem fantastischen S1-S2 Trail, immer am westlichen Kraterrand entlang.














Im weiteren Verlauf wird das Gelände zunehmen steiler und steiniger, aber dank der griffigen Oberfläche immer gut beherschbar. Ein Fully ist hier definitv von Vorteil.






Zwischenzeitlich lässt auch Robert mehrfach unfreiweillig die Luft aus dem Hinterrad, zweimal aber gewissermaßen ohne Feindeinwirkung. Zuletzt mit einem lauten Knall und weißem Talkumstaub. Aber bei der Aussicht und warmer Sonne ist das Flicken (bzw. das Zuschauen) sehr erträglich.





Wenn ich da schon gewusst hätte, dass die Kaktusfeigen richtig lecker sind ...
Na egal. Kurze Zeit später sind wir wieder am Café El Time und stürzen uns trotz ungläubiger Nachfragen der anwesenden Touristen (Louis de Funes wäre stolz gewesen) in die wohl bekannteste Abfahrt von La Palma, runter zum Strand von Tazacorte.














Als wir schon fast unten sind schlägt Robert im Übermut Purzelbäume und klappt dabei einen Bremshebel nach vorne um. Nach kurzem Schreck merken wir aber, dass die Bremse noch funktioniert und nur eine Sollbruchstelle nachgegeben hat. Mit hochprofesionellem Werkzeug wird die Bremse wieder flott gemacht.






Und schon spuckt der Trail uns zwischen zwei Restaurants direkt am Strand aus.






Die abschließenden 250hm zurück zur Finca im Sonnenuntergang gehen dann auch schnell vom Bein. Bei Robert noch etwas schneller, da er noch vor Ladenschluss bei Bike-n-Fun sein will um seine Bremse und das lädierte Hinterrad wieder instand zu setzen.

tbc


----------



## Eike. (20. Dezember 2012)

Wie ist denn die vorherrschende Monitorauflösung? Soll ich die Bilder weiter in dieser Größe (Kleine) drin lassen oder gleich eine Nummer größer? Die 1080 Zeilen Auflösung gibt es immer durch Klick aufs Bild im Album.


----------



## matou (21. Dezember 2012)

Bitte in 1024 einstellen.


----------



## Eike. (21. Dezember 2012)

Sie wünschen wir spielen.

Tag 3, Donnerstag 13.12 Auf nach Mordor

Für heute war gleich klar, wie der Tag startet. Mit dem Taxi zum Mirador Llano del Jable in den westlichen Lavafeldern. Beim Einbau des Vorderrades schiebe ich, ohne es zu merken die Bremsbeläge aus der Zange. Da habe ich wohl beim Belagwechseln den Sicherungssplint vergessen. Gut, dass das nicht auf einer Abfahrt passiert ist  Die Kolben lassen sich zum Glück leicht zurückschieben und die Beläge werden mit einem provisorischen Splint gesichert - der so provisorisch war, dass er bis zum Schluss des Urlaubs drin blieb.
Auf geht es unterhalb des Grates der die West- von der Ostseite trennt in Richtung Süden. Durch eine Landschaft, wie man sie bei uns leider nicht finden kann.

Bizarr, diese schwarze Lava, die immer wieder von knallgrünen Gewächsen unterbrochen wird.










Nachdem wir einizge Zeit auf und ab auf einem Forstweg unterwegs waren, zweigen wir links auf einen schmalen, steilen Pfad den Hang hinauf ab und nach kurzem Schieben beginnt wieder einmal eine lange Abfahrt zum Meer.






Wie schon am ersten Tag hängen oben am Grad Wolken. Aber es bleibt warm und trocken. Außerdem passt die Stimmung hervorragend zur unwirklichen Vulkanlandschaft.














Schließlich erreichen wir den Ort Los Canarios de Fuencaliente und machen in einer Bar beim obligatorischen Courtado Mittagspause. Bevor das Highlight des Tages (naja eines der unendlich vielen Highlights halt  ) kommt. Lavasandsurfen an den Hängen der jüngsten Vulkane der Insel.


















Es ist einfach geil. Man ist schier ewig unterwegs, schaut dann auf den Höhenmesser und ist immer noch viele Hundert Meter über dem Meer, das man aber meistens schon sehen kann.















Irgendwann ist man dann aber doch am Meer angekommen. Und da es auf La Palma keine Küstenstraße am Meer gibt muss man auch wieder hoch. In unserem Fall zurück nach Los Canarios auf rund 700m. Die Straße ist nicht allzu steil und in sehr gutem Zustand. Autos sind sowieso kein Problem. Es gibt nicht viele und die Fahrer sind extrem rücksichtsvoll. Der Gegenwind allerdings macht nicht wirklich Spaß.






Nach anderthalb Stunden sind wir aber oben, kaufen nochmal kurz Wasser und machen uns dann auf der Panoramastraße auf den Weg zurück nach Norden. Eigentlich könnte man diese jetzt für 20km fast komplett bergab rollen. Eigentlich. Denn wir müssen natürlich einen kleinen Weg ausprobieren der links abzweigt und laut Wegweiser auch nach Los Llanos führt.
Zunächst scheint dieses Experiment auch voll aufzugehen. Mit nur kurzen Gegenanstiegen geht es über Lava- und Geröllfelder gen Heimat.










Bald jedoch wird der Weg, naja unwegsamer. Immer öfter müssen die Räder durch zerklüftete Steinfelder getragen oder steile Geröllrampen hochgeschoben werden. Das ist zwar anstregend aber wäre eigentlich kein Problem. Wenn die Sonne nicht schon knapp über dem Horizont stehen würde. Die Schatten werden länger und wir kommen dem Ziel nicht so wirklich näher. Die Straße ist auch ziemlich unerreichbar 100m über uns. Als Robert mal wieder seinen Hinterreifen flickt (mit Schwung kurze Absätze hochfahren zu wollen ist in dem scharfkantigen Zeug ein Glücksspiel) werden also die Lampen aus den Rucksäcken gekramt, da ein Heimkommen bei Tageslicht unmöglich geworden ist.










Im letzten Tageslicht erreichen wir wieder die Straße und rollen zurück zur Ferienwohnung. Sehr stimmungsvoll begleitet von der überall leuchtenden und blinkenen Weihnachtsdekoration - Feliz Navidad.


----------



## Bergamont-rider (21. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schöner Bericht, schöne Bilder!  In 2 Wochen bin ich auch wieder da..


----------



## Joshua60 (21. Dezember 2012)

Abo


----------



## Rüssel__ (21. Dezember 2012)

Tolle Bilderstory


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (21. Dezember 2012)

Hey das ist ja echt ein genialer Thread. Im März gehts für mich das erste mal auf La Palma. Beim Lesen steigt doch glatt die Vorfreude 

Weitermachen


----------



## Eike. (21. Dezember 2012)

Wird gemacht  4 Tage kommen noch von mir, dann müssen Robert und Holger übernehmen wenn sie wieder da sind.


----------



## black soul (21. Dezember 2012)

eike......respekt superschöner bericht.


----------



## kermit* (21. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Bildergeschichte!

Aber Robert könnte Holger ruhig mal ein paar Haare abgeben, damit das etwas fairer verteilt ist


----------



## Eike. (21. Dezember 2012)

Tag 4, Freitag 14.12 Auf den Spuren des Königs

Wie gestern schon geht es mit dem Taxi zum Nord-Süd-Grat hinauf. Dieses mal aber ganz nach oben, denn wir wollen auf die andere Seite der Insel nach Santa Cruz. Wir sind früh drann, und so ist es oben im Schatten noch ziemlich frisch.






Bei dem ständigen auf und ab auf dem Grattrail Richtung Norden wird es aber schnell warm und die Aussicht ist mal wieder atemberaubend. Es lohnt sich zeitig loszufahren, bevor sich die Wolken von Osten her aufstauen. Teneriffa ist mit dem Teide problemlos zu erkennen.






An einem Aussichtspunkt machen wir Rast und dann geht es rechts hinab zum Meer (wohin auch sonst?).














In Santa Cruz essen wir zu Mittag (auf das ich ewig warten muss - Huuuunger!) und schauen dem örtlichen Organisationskomitee dabei zu, wie sie die Straße für den Weihnachtslauf am Abend absperren. So richtig einen Plan scheint niemand zu haben. 





Anschließend fahren wir zum nächsten Taxistand, wo ich versuche dem ersten Fahrer der nicht flüchtet klar zu machen, dass wir zu dritt mit den Rädern wieder nach oben wollen und er bitte in der Zentrale ein Großraumtaxi ordern soll. Statt dessen macht er bei seiner Limousine den Kofferraum auf und mit vereinten Kräften schaffen wir es tatsächlich die Räder mit heraushängender Gabel zu verstauen. Der Preis ist schnell ausgehandelt (haha) und los geht es wieder zum Pilar, diesmal von der anderen Richtung. 
Wir sind alle etwas nervös ob der wenig vertrauenserweckenden Verladung der Räder aber tatsächlich kommt alles ohne nennenswerte Schäden oben an. An Kratzern und Schrammen darf man sich beim Shutteln halt nicht stören.
Es geht zunächst in die selbe Richtung wie am Morgen. Diesesmal nehmen wir aber den parallel (bzw. kreuzend) verlaufenden Forstweg um schneller vorran zu kommen. 










Am selben Aussichtspunkt wie am Morgen beginnt der nächste Trail, aber eben links runter. Der König hatte einen guten Geschmack und es wird ein bischen mystisch.






















Im unteren Teil stoßen wir auf einen kleinen Bikerspielplatz, Überreste des jährlichen Downhill-Rennens.






An einer kleinen Kirche am Trailende flickt Robert mal wieder das Hinterrad. Dieses mal aber nicht den Schlauch sondern einen glatten Schnitt in der Reifenflanke. Angesichts der scharfen Steine keine Überraschung. 
Die restlichen 550hm müssen leider wieder auf Straße vernichtet werden. Die Hochebene ist zu dich besiedelt, auch der Chef der Bikestation kann uns keine lohnenswerte Alternative nennen.

Am Abend versuchen wir zur Abwechslung mal selber zu kochen. Salat, Bratkartoffeln und gebratener Fisch sind doch nicht schwer. Leider hätten wir beim Fisch jemanden fragen sollen, der sich damit auskennt. Wenn wir den, bzw. die denn verstanden hätten. Englisch spricht fast niemand und unser Spanischtraining fiel etwas knapp aus *hust* 
Unsere Wahl (was auch immer das war) erweist sich auf jeden Fall als definitv nicht kurzbrat-tauglich. Den hätte man vermutlich einen ganzen Tag in der Suppe kochen müssen.






tbc


----------



## speedygonzales (21. Dezember 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Leider hätten wir beim Fisch jemanden fragen sollen, der sich damit auskennt. Wenn wir den, bzw. die denn verstanden hätten. Englisch spricht fast niemand und unser Spanischtraining fiel etwas knapp aus *hust*



Fisch und Spanisch Problemen? beide meine Spezialität, nimm mich das nächste mal mit 

Echt schöne Bericht, und wirklich tolle Bilder macht Lust auf sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Dezember 2012)

kermit* schrieb:


> Schöne Bildergeschichte!
> Aber Robert könnte Holger ruhig mal ein paar Haare abgeben, damit das etwas fairer verteilt ist


Pöh!


----------



## Eike. (25. Dezember 2012)

Feliz Navidad, allerseits. Nachdem die Weihnachtsente verdaut ist geht es weiter.

Tag 5, Samstag 15.12 Semiruhetag

Bisher sind wir mit den Rädern und Taxen gefahren, Zeit das dritte Bikebeförderungsmittel, den Bus auszuprobieren. Nach dem Frühstück fahren wir also hoch nach Los Llanos zum Busbahnhof und nehmen den 100er nach Norden.





Der fährt uns für sparsame 5€ pro Person nach El Jesus (und wäre für den gleichen Preis auch einmal um die halbe Insel bis nach Santa Cruz gefahren). Dort fahren wir auf zunächst gemütlicher Straße den alten Vulkan hinauf in Richtung Torre el time um dort in die Abfahrt vom zweiten Tag einzusteigen. Bei einer kurzen Pause beschließe ich die überall in rauhen Mengen wachsenden Kaktusfeigen zu probieren. Während ich mich daran mache eine zu schälen, googelt Robert auf seinem Note nach dem passenden Gegengift. Dieses erweiÃt sich als unnötig. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich alles was in Wikipedia steht selber rausgefunden:

schmeckt nach Melone - check
hat lauter winzige Dornen die man kaum sieht - check
Gemeinerweise haben sie auch Dornen die man deutlich sieht. Während man diese vermeidet spickt man sich die Finger mit den kleinen Dornen. Tut zwar nicht weh, dauert aber bis man sie mit der Pinzette wieder aus den Fingern entsorgt hat. Seltsam eigentlich, dass es davon kein Foto gibt. Häme gab es auf jeden Fall genug 

Im weiteren Verlauf des Anstieges merkt man wieder die Vorliebe der kanarischen Straßenplaner - steil! Nach insgesamt rund 700hm haben wir unser Tagesziel aber erreicht und rumpeln ein weiteres mal den weg zum Mirador el time hinunter.









Da ich ja jetzt weiß, dass die Kaktusfeigen lecker sind scheinen sie eine starke Anziehungskraft auf mich zu haben. Irgendwie gerate ich immer weiter nach rechts, bis ich schließlich ungeplant mitten drin stehe. Ein Bein in den Kakteen, das andere im Bike verkeilt - irgendwie doof. Holger fährt natürlich nur deswegen vorbei um das ganze von weiter unten aus zu dokumentieren, während Robert mich aus dem Stachelgemüse zieht.





Eine Akupunktur bleibt mir aber dank übermenschlicher Körperbeherrschung erspart.





Einige hundert Rumpeltiefenmeter (RTM) spÃ¤ter landen wir wieder im Café el time, wo nach den obligatorischen Cortados noch eine Runde Kuchen/Eis und frischer Obstsaft folgen. Außerdem bringt uns der Chef zwischendurch noch leckere Käsetapas auf die Terrasse.






Aber wir sind ja noch fast 600m über dem Meer und dazwischen steht "el time", die Steilwand.









Am Strand angekommen "kaufen" wir drei Liegen und einen Sonnenschirm. Robert verlässt seine für die nächsten zwei Stunden nicht mehr, während Holger und ich das rund 20° warme Wasser testen. Anschließnd wechseln wir zum Abendessen auf die andere Seite der Strandmauer.






Während des Abendessens werden wir von bis zu 5 streunenden Katzen aufmerksam im Auge behalten. Es könnte ja sein, dass von den reichlichen Portionen was übrig bleibt.






Nach dem Essen knipst Holger die Sonnenuntergangs-Fußgänger auf dem Wellenbrecher.





Auf die Bemerkung hin "Ein Radfahrer da oben wäre cool" schnappe ich mir mein Bike und klettere die drei Meter hoch.






Anschließend fahren wir die Straße hoch nach Tazacorte und kaufen dort im Supermarkt ein. Während ich die Räder bewache, genieße ich noch die bunte Weihnachtsbeleuchtung





bevor es voll bepackt die dann doch unerwartet vielen Höhenmeter zurück zur Finca geht.


tbc


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Dezember 2012)

Oh Mann!
Will schon wieder hin. Heute um halb fünf in Stgt im Regen bei 10°C gelandet.
Was ein ****.


----------



## Thomas (26. Dezember 2012)

Klasse Bericht!


----------



## vitaminc (27. Dezember 2012)

Einfach nur gut. Ich war vor einigen Jahren auch auf La Palma, absolute Trauminsel, so auch Tenerife


----------



## martin.r (27. Dezember 2012)

ich muss unbedingt auch mal hin 
Gruss
Martin


----------



## Eike. (27. Dezember 2012)

Bald ist die Seite voll, dann kann ich mit dem nächsten Tag weiter machen  mal sehen ob noch ein BdT dabei rausspringt


----------



## milk (27. Dezember 2012)

Klasse Bericht..!


----------



## Greddy (27. Dezember 2012)

Klasse Bericht, tolle Fotos! 

Das auf den Kaktusfeigen kleine Stacheln wachsen habe ich dieses Jahr auf die selbe Weise gelernt in Puerto Naos ;-)
Hatte die Frucht auch im Rucksack und "fand" noch Wochen später kleine Stacheln wenn ich reingegriffen habe...

Danke für die einige neue Ideen und Inspiration für den nächsten LaPalma-Aufenthalt.

Cheers


----------



## DerBresi (27. Dezember 2012)

i miss u babe.......die fotos haben mich echt abgeholt.... ich will wieder hin......vieleicht im september ....i kan nimma warten.... guten rutsch

die stacheln sind das beste, vor allem wenn man voll reingreift und keine pinziete zur hand hat, das passiert dir nicht nochmal....keine pinziete dabei zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rappelkiste (27. Dezember 2012)

Wow,
tolle Fotos und interessanter Bericht!

Ich beneide Euch 

Ich glaub ich muss doch mal beim Ottes vorbeischauen...


----------



## Braunbaer (27. Dezember 2012)

Cooler Bericht, vielen Dank! La Palma steht auch noch auf meinern TODO-Liste 

Kurze Frage: Mit nem normalen Tourenfully (120mm-Klasse) kommt man da aber bestimmt auch irgendwie klar, oder?


----------



## olpixel (28. Dezember 2012)

Wunderbar, ihr habt meinen Urlaubsdrang geweckt! Ich hab jetzt auch Lust sowas zu machen. Nur für den Fall dass ich's überlesen habe:

Wo genau seid ihr gewesen und könnt ihr uns für die gefahrenen Trails ggf. GPS-Daten liefern, bzw. uns mitteilen wo man die in Palma findet?

Auf jedenfall ein sehr genialer Reisebericht!


----------



## stressi11 (28. Dezember 2012)

Die Daten wären echt gut. Möchte mit meinem Bruder Ende Februar Anfang März dort hin......nur 4 Tage leider ,daher wäre jede Hilfe willkommen.
Wir wollen allerdings die Bikes dort mieten, irgendwie sehe ich nicht so den Sinn drin, das eigene Bike dort zu schikanieren......und der Flug kostet doch fürs Bike auch einiges, oder?
Wirklich toller Bericht, vorallem das BdT hats mir angetan....


----------



## Magalino (28. Dezember 2012)

Toller Bericht  
Wenn ich deine Fotos sehe ärger ich mich noch mehr, dass ich letztes Jahr nur zum Wandern auf LP war



Braunbaer schrieb:


> Cooler Bericht, vielen Dank! La Palma steht auch noch auf meinern TODO-Liste
> 
> Kurze Frage: Mit nem normalen Tourenfully (120mm-Klasse) kommt man da aber bestimmt auch irgendwie klar, oder?



Logo, auch mit 120mm wirst du deinen Spaß haben. Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren mal mein Hardtail (Hot Chili Zymotic mit 80mm SID-Gabel) dabei und bin damit vom Muchachos zum el Time runtergefahren. Das ging irgendwie auch, war aber ganz schön platt und durchgeschüttelt. Hab dann die schnelle Abfahrt auf der Straße nach Tazacorte vorgezogen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Dezember 2012)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Mit nem normalen Tourenfully (120mm-Klasse) kommt man da aber bestimmt auch irgendwie klar, oder?


Aus meiner Sicht kommt man damit klar, ja, aber ...

  @Eike.,  @robertj und ich sind mit 160er Kisten unterwegs gewesen und das sind für mich die präferierten Räder für diese Insel.

Vor allem ein flacher Lenkwinkel macht einem in den steilen Passagen mit ruppigem S2-S3 Gelände das Leben doch viel spaßiger.

Klar geht auch alles mit Hardtail, alles nur eine Frage was man erwartet und wie viel Spaß man damit hat.

Die später noch kommenden Christian und Lena sind mit 140ern unterwegs gewesen. Hatten Freude!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Dezember 2012)

stressi11 schrieb:


> Die Daten wÃ¤ren echt gut. MÃ¶chte mit meinem Bruder Ende Februar Anfang MÃ¤rz dort hin......nur 4 Tage leider ,daher wÃ¤re jede Hilfe willkommen.
> Wir wollen allerdings die Bikes dort mieten, irgendwie sehe ich nicht so den Sinn drin, das eigene Bike dort zu schikanieren......und der Flug kostet doch fÃ¼rs Bike auch einiges, oder?
> Wirklich toller Bericht, vorallem das BdT hats mir angetan....


Ich denke es kommt vor allem eine Liste der Wanderwege, denn das beschreibt schon alles. Soweit ich weiÃ hat       @robertj alles mit dem Handy mitgeloggt, ich war leider manchmal zu doof den Garmin an zu machen oder fÃ¼r volle Akkus zu sorgen.
Prinzipiell sind es Touren von hier und natÃ¼rlich von       @stuntzi (geht hier los). Danke an die beiden Quellen. Machte das Leben viel einfacher.

Zum Rad: Ja, ein Transport kostet 100â¬ fÃ¼r hin und rÃ¼ck, aber ich fahre lieber mit genau dem Rad, welches so zu mir passt wie gewollt. Ich bin je einmal auf Teneriffa (bei Ralf     @mtb-active, www.mtb-active.com) und La Palma (bei Siegmund,    @bikenfun, www.bikenfun.de) gewesen und hatte LeihrÃ¤der. Ein Eigenes ist mir lieber, auch wenn die LeihrÃ¤der in top Zustand waren. Meins ist meins. 

Zu www.bikenfun.de: *Danke Siegmund fÃ¼r die mehrfache Hilfe ein Shuttle zu besorgen (wir sind alle drei was spanish angeht bei "ja" und "nein" hÃ¤ngen geblieben) und auch fÃ¼r die MÃ¶glichkeit kleine Reparaturen zu machen, weil wir halt doch nicht alles an Werkzeug mit hatten*. Da ist ein Leihrad natÃ¼rlich von Vorteil. Siegmund verleiht RÃ¤der und verkauft gefÃ¼hrte Touren! Nochmals danke fÃ¼r seine Hilfe, denn damit verdient er kein Geld.

Und noch ein Hinweis fÃ¼r Verboten und Erlaubt: Siegmund hat dazu hier was geschrieben.


----------



## stressi11 (28. Dezember 2012)

Ja klar, das eigene Bike ist man gewöhnt. Letztes Jahr war ich auf GranCanaria, und die Jungs von Free-Motion haben wirklich sehr gute Quali....konnt da gleich mal a 29er Lefty testen.....macht auch Spass. Und wie oben schon steht, a 160er macht mehr Sinn und Spass als a 120er......Gewöhnen tut man sich sehr schnell an die Bikes. Dann wegen 4 Tagen noch das zerlegen und zusammenbauen.....hmmm....Ich glaub, ich bleib dabei und miete mir eins....
Noch ne Frage zur Insel: wir wollten eigentlich komplett einmal um die Insel rum mit Rucksack und so.....geht das mit den Unterkünften oder muss man unbedingt vorher alles penibel planen......ich kann zwar kein Spanisch, aber mein Bruder is da fit.....also keine Verständigungsprobleme.
und....schafft man das überhaupt in 4 Tagen? Oder sollten wir uns die Highlights rausziehen?

Danke vorab......


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Dezember 2012)

Ganz im Ernst: Warum sollte man die Insel UMrunden? Man will sie ÜBERfahren!

La Palma ist keine Tourer-Insel, das ist eine Spaß-Singletrail-Insel. 

Zur Unterkunft: Es gibt zumindest in Los LLanos und Santa Cruz so viel Tourismus, das ich erwarte das mit spanisch Kenntnissen kein Problem entstehen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stressi11 (28. Dezember 2012)

ja klar, falsch ausgedrückt.....ich meinte halt, das wir die Insel komplett kennenlernen mit verschiedensten Orten. Also nicht nur Los Llanos....
also KEINE Tourirundfahrt......


Natürlich möchte ich auch noch hinzufügen: Toller Bericht! Spitze.
Hab ich in der Vorfreude und meinen Fragen ganz vergessen......


----------



## vitaminc (28. Dezember 2012)

> La Palma ist keine Tourer-Insel, das ist eine Spaß-Singletrail-Insel.



Ja, aber leider gilt sie nicht mehr als Geheimtipp, inzwischen hat der Bike-Tourismus auch auf La Palma stark zugenommen. Früher war La Isla Bonita hauptsächlich nur von Wanderern besucht, meist auch ältere Leute.

Bezüglich Federweg. Also ich schätze ein AM/Enduro ist wie überall die perfekte Allround-Waffe. Entscheidend ist aber natürlich mehr das Können als das Rad. Gibt auch Vertrider die fahren S5 mit Hardtail.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Dezember 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ja, aber leider gilt sie nicht mehr als Geheimtipp, inzwischen hat der Bike-Tourismus auch auf La Palma stark zugenommen. Früher war La Isla Bonita hauptsächlich nur von Wanderern besucht, meist auch ältere Leute.


Dann hat das für den Zeitraum in dem wir da waren nicht gepasst. Siegmund meinte es seien unerwartet  wenig Kunden und wir haben nur einmal ein Shuttle der Bikestation aus Puerto Naos gesehen und auf dem Trail keinen einzigen nicht spanischen MTBler (und davon genau drei auf einmal).


----------



## Eike. (28. Dezember 2012)

Das BdT scheint ja einige neue Zuschauer reingespült zu haben  Holger hat ja schon einige allgemeine Infos gegeben, da mache ich direkt mit meinem Bericht weiter.

Tag 6, Sonntag 16.12. habla espanol?

Heute wollen wir wieder auf die Ostseite der Insel, aber nicht vom Mittelgrat aus sondern von "ganz" oben, dem Roque de los Muchchaos. Um ein bischen Taxigeld zu sparen wollen wir mit dem Bus ein Stück fahren und dann vor Ort ein Taxi suchen das uns nach oben bringt. Tolle Idee - wenn man spanisch könnte. Laut Fahrplan fährt der Bus am Sonntag nicht ganz in den Norden. Wir fahren also bis zum offiziellen Endhalt Tijarave. Nachdem eines der beiden geöffneten Cafés eine große Wandertruppe versorgt hat stelle ich mich an den Tresen, bestelle drei Cortados und trage meine einstudierte Frage nach einem Taxi für drei Personen mit Fahrrädern vor. Die Antwort und Gegenfragen des Wirtes konnte ich dummerweise nicht einstudieren und so habe ich keine Ahnung ob er ein Taxi rufen will, mich zur nächsten Telefonzelle verweist oder einfach nur über die dummen Touris den Kopf schüttelt. Wir setzen uns also mal mit den Cafes in die Sonne und warten ab was passiert. Irgendwann kommt tatsächlich der Wirt mit dem Telefon in der Hand zu uns und fragt irgendwas. Wir nicken einfach, sagen was von Roque und tres personnes con biciclettas und hoffen das beste. Das kommt leider nicht, sondern eine halbe Stunde später ein ganz gewöhnliches Taxi - fail. Ein Hand und Fuß Gespräch später telefoniert der Fahrer und bestellt ein camion grande - oder so ähnlich. Runde eine Stunde später ist das auch da - aus Los Llanos, wo wir auch herkommen. Und weil die Anfahrt so lang ist, oder weil Sonntag ist, oder warum auch immer wird die Anfahrt mit berechnet. Soviel zum Thema Geld sparen. 
Der Fahrer hat an den engen und steilen Kehren rauf zum Roque sichtbar Spaß und der VW-Bus offenbar eine potente Maschine unter der Motorhaube. Auf jeden Fall dürfte das meine dynamischste Fahrt da rauf gewesen sein. An der Zufahrt zum Observatorium lassen wir uns absetzen. Unterwegs hat der Fahrer irgendwann das Taxameter ausgeschaltet, aber offenbar bescheißt er nur die Zentrale oder das Finanzamt und nicht uns. Der Preis den er verlangt ist vernünftig und so zahlen wir ohne Diskussion.
Im Gegensatz zum letzten mal hier oben ist der Himmel strahlend blau und die Sonne heizt gewaltig ein. Da der Wanderweg im oberen Teil innerhalb des Nationalparks liegt fahren wir ein Stück auf der Straße Richtung Santa Cruz. Bei der gewaltigen Aussicht lässt sich das aber gut verschmerzen.














An einem der vielen Aussichtspunkte legen wir die Protektoren an und zweigen auf den Wanderweg ab, der dem Ostrand der Caldera folgt.









Es ist geht zwar sehr mühselig hoch und runter, aber immer begleitet von großartigen Ausblicken. Fahrbare und Schiebe-/Tragepassagen halten sich etwa die Waage während wir dem Grat über den Pico de Santa Cruz zum Pico de la Nieve folgen.













Dort angekommen ist es höchste Zeit für eine Pause. Unser Ziel für heute liegt unter einer dicken Wolkendecke die spektakulär über den Nord-Süd-Grat in den Westen hinüberfließt. Der Teide auf Teneriffa schaut aus als ob er in einem Gletscher steht.









Etwa zwei Sekunden nach diesem Bild behalte ich recht mit meiner Vermutung während des Aufstieges: "das wird auf der Abfahrt aber eine ziemliche Rutschpartie hier". Das Vorderrad schmiert mir auf dem feinen Geröll weg. Ich kann aber noch abspringen und ein paar lange Schritte den Hang runter laufen bevor ich es schaffe stehen zu bleiben. Manchmal sollte man einfach auf dem Auflöser bleiben, gell Holger?
Die ersten paar hundert Höhenmeter sind "wie üblich" grob, verblockt und mit dickem Geröll gespickt. Das kennen wir aber inzwischen ja gut und wissen wie damit am besten umzugehen ist. Und so geht es sehr zügig und wie immer spassig bergab. Dann passiert etwas das ich auf dieser Insel schon nicht mehr vermutet habe - es wird richtiggehend flowig. Auf einem coolen Pfad, allerdings gespickt mit sausteilen Abschnitten surfen wir durch den teilweise ziemlich dichten Nadelwald.





Irgendwann erreichen wir die Wolken und auch der Wald um uns herum wird deutlich grüner und "urwaldiger". Außerdem ändert sich langsam der Untergrund. Der griffige Stein wird abgelöst von Waldboden, dann festem Schlamm und schließlich rotem Lehm.














Nach einiger Wegesuche im unteren Teil erreichen wir die oberen Ausläufer von Puntallana. Nachdem wir einem furchterregendem Wachhund am Trailende entkommen sind folgen wird in rasantem Tempo der zum Glück fast durchgehend abfallenden Küstenstraße nach Santa Cruz.






Nach dem Abendessen an der Strand"promenade" fahren wir mit dem Bus zurück nach Los Llanos. Dabei zeigt sich wieder, dass die Unterkunft auf der Westseite die richtige Entscheidung ist. Während es im Osten schon stockfinster ist taucht man auf der Westseite im schönsten Abendlicht aus dem Tunnel auf.

tbc. Einer kommt noch, dann müssen @robertj und @Prof. Dr. YoMan übernehmen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Dezember 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Etwa zwei Sekunden nach diesem Bild behalte ich recht mit meiner Vermutung während des Aufstieges: "das wird auf der Abfahrt aber eine ziemliche Rutschpartie hier". Das Vorderrad schmiert mir auf dem feinen Geröll weg. Ich kann aber noch abspringen und ein paar lange Schritte den Hang runter laufen bevor ich es schaffe stehen zu bleiben. Manchmal sollte man einfach auf dem Auflöser bleiben, gell Holger?


Tja, "ärgerlich", aber verschmerzbar.  Das Staubwölkchen hätte eh dem Bild aber eine ganz andere Würze gegeben.  Ich hoffe wirklich, du hast mir mein herzhaftes Lachen nicht übel genommen, das sah einfach urkomisch aus, der Tanz auf dem Vulkan.


----------



## LittleBoomer (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Jungs.

sieht aus als hattet Ihr eine Menge Spaß --> super.
Ich hatte ihn auch. Beim Lesen dieses tollen Berichtes. Danke dafür. Es läßt das hiesige Mistwetter ein wenig vergessen....

liebe Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (28. Dezember 2012)

> Dann hat das für den Zeitraum in dem wir da waren nicht gepasst. Siegmund meinte es seien unerwartet wenig Kunden und wir haben nur einmal ein Shuttle der Bikestation aus Puerto Naos gesehen und auf dem Trail keinen einzigen nicht spanischen MTBler (und davon genau drei auf einmal).



Klar, verglichen mit den bekannten Alpengebieten ist dort immer sehr wenig los. Aber immer mehr Biker weichen eben auf die Kanaren im Winter aus. Ich denke in den nächsten Jahren wird das immer mehr boomen..

Noch fliegt Ryan Air oder ein andere Billigheimer nicht auf La Palma oder?

Teneriffa und Gran Canaria werden von Ryan Air beflogen, daher schätze ich wird dort mehr los sein.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Dezember 2012)

Naja, als ich vor zwei Jahren dort war, im Januar, hatte Siegmund eine Singletrailgruppe mit 6-8 Mann + eine Tourengruppe mit 6-8 Mann und noch ein paar versprengte Einzelpersonen. Dieses mal habe ich die zwei mal als wir vor Tourstart dort waren gerade mal drei Kunden vor dem Laden gesehen. Und ich bin sicher es liegt nicht an dem was bikeNfun bietet.

Ryanair, Condor, ... viele fliegen für ertragbares Geld dort hin. Wir haben 200+100 für die Räder bezahlt. Hin&Rück.


----------



## vitaminc (28. Dezember 2012)

> Naja, als ich vor zwei Jahren dort war, im Januar, hatte Siegmund eine Singletrailgruppe mit 6-8 Mann + eine Tourengruppe mit 6-8 Mann und noch ein paar versprengte Einzelpersonen. Dieses mal habe ich die zwei mal als wir vor Tourstart dort waren gerade mal drei Kunden vor dem Laden gesehen. Und ich bin sicher es liegt nicht an dem was bikeNfun bietet.



Naja, wer weiss wieviele vor Ort sind die auf eigene Faust losziehen. Als ich vor 5 Jahren dort war, habe ich überhaupt niemanden mit Bike gesehen. Aber es ist ja zwischenzeitlich auch bekannt, dass auch gerne der eine oder andere Pro auf die Inseln im Winter für sein Training ausweicht.



> Ryanair, Condor, ... viele fliegen für ertragbares Geld dort hin. Wir haben 200+100 für die Räder bezahlt. Hin&Rück.



300 ist wirklich günstig zu 3t.

Wir haben letztens Jahr 150 zu Dritt ohne Bikes nach Teneriffa bezahlt.


----------



## Eike. (28. Dezember 2012)

300 pro Nase. Bzw 350 für mich weil ich eine Woche früher zurück bin.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Dezember 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> 300â¬ ist wirklich gÃ¼nstig zu 3t.


Pro Person!
Edit: Eike war schneller.


----------



## vitaminc (28. Dezember 2012)

Ok, verstehe. Ähnliches haben wir damals auch für La Palma bezahlt.

Egal was es aber kostet, die Insel rockt und ich werde da auch nochmal hin müssen. Eure Bilder tun richtig weh, wenn man hier gerade aus dem Fenster guckt und man ggf. NUR mit dem Wattkopf liebäugeln muss


----------



## stressi11 (28. Dezember 2012)

Und die Unterkunft klärt Ihr vorher per Mail ab, oder wie?? Oder bucht Ihr vor Ort?


----------



## Grashalm (28. Dezember 2012)

Klasse Bericht, der nach einem aufregenden Urlaub klingt 

Was für Reifen fahrt ihr denn? Und war es die richtige Wahl?
Wie orientiert ihr euch um die Trails zu finden? Gps, Wanderkarte, Beschilderung?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Dezember 2012)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Was für Reifen fahrt ihr denn? Und war es die richtige Wahl?
> Wie orientiert ihr euch um die Trails zu finden? Gps, Wanderkarte, Beschilderung?


Trails: Siehe Post 34 .
Beschilderung: Idiotensicher, aber hey, wir haben mehrere GPS dabei. 

Reifen: V&H: RubberQueen 2.4 BC. Zumindest vorne gibt es für mich auf Trails keine Alternative in der Gewichtsklasse. Hinten wäre die RQ mit Protection gut, denn das Lavagestein fordert Opfer an der Karkasse. Damit dann zwangsläufig auch vorne, da ich immer von vorne nach hinten wechsle, wenn der Hinterreifen platt ist um vorne stets das Feinste zu haben. Aber die Protection Version ist erst ab jetzt zu haben.

Bei insgesamt 5 Fahrerwochen auf der Insel haben wir 2x einen klebbaren Schnitt im Mantel hinten gehabt (bei zwei Fahrern). Ich habe meinen Mantel hinten welcher vorher bei 90% war in zwei Wochen hinten bis zum sinnvollen Tod abgefahren.

Und kommt mir jetzt bloß nicht mit Schwalbe oder so. Weitere Reifendiskussionen bitte im passenden Forumsabteil.

Eike ist hinten mit einem Ardent gefahren, der hat seine besten Zeiten aber auch hinter sich. Ist aber wesentlich härter als die Queen.


----------



## Eike. (28. Dezember 2012)

Am Vorderreifen hatten wir alle mit Erfolg Continental Rubber Queen in 2,4". Am Hinterrad hat sich mein Maxxis Ardent 2,4 und auch der Ruber Queen bewährt. Alles in Verbindung mit Michelin Latexschläuchen, die sich aufgrund des hohen Durchschlagrisikos bei dem Untergrund sehr empfehlen. Robert hatte die ersten Tage einen Conti Mountain King II am Hinerrad. Der wurde aber nach mehreren Durchschlägen und einem Schnitt in der Flanke auch gegen eine Rubber Queen ausgetauscht.
Generell würde ich Reifen mit robusten Karkassen und viel Volumen empfehlen. Das Profil ist auf den meisten Trails eher Nebensache da der Fels meistens sehr griffig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stressi11 (28. Dezember 2012)

vielleicht habt Ihrs ja überlesen:

und wie sieht es mit Übernachtungen aus?
Vorher von D aus buchen oder alles kurzfristig vor Ort?
Mein ja nur, wenn Ihr nur den Flug habt........??


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Dezember 2012)

Vorweg: Klemmen deine Satzzeichen irgendwie auf der Tastatur?

Wir haben die Unterkunft vorher Ã¼ber das Netz recherchiert und gebucht (Robert) und bevor die Frage kommt: Wir haben fÃ¼r eine Ferienwohnung etwas auÃerhalb LosLlanos fÃ¼r maximal vier Personen (dann eng, zu dritt ok) fÃ¼r zwei Wochen inklusive alles 400â¬ gezahlt.


----------



## Grashalm (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke du meintest Post Nr 34 bezgl. Trails.

Danke für die Infos, euer Bericht kommt genau richtig zwecks Planung.


----------



## stressi11 (28. Dezember 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Vorweg: Klemmen deine Satzzeichen irgendwie auf der Tastatur?
> 
> Wir haben die Unterkunft vorher über das Netz recherchiert und gebucht (Robert) und bevor die Frage kommt: Wir haben für eine Ferienwohnung etwas außerhalb LosLlanos für maximal vier Personen (dann eng, zu dritt ok) für zwei Wochen inklusive alles 400 gezahlt.



 Ja, hab mir nen Kaffee drüber geschüttet....

Sorry, muss hier nebenbei noch arbeiten. Ich wusste nicht, das Dich / Sie das so stört. Sooo schlimm war es jetzt auch nicht. 

Danke für die Info mit der Unterkunft, hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## madre (28. Dezember 2012)

Danke für den tollen Bericht!


----------



## Eike. (28. Dezember 2012)

Finale

Tag 7, Montag 10.12. In die grüne Hölle

Zum Abschluss haben wir uns noch eine Tour aus Stuntzis Rehaklix rausgesucht. Vom Roque de los Muchachos im Norden runter bis zum Meer in einen kleinen Barranco. Nach der Bus-Taxi-Erfahung am Vortag greifen wir wieder auf bewährte Mittel zurück und lassen uns direkt in Los Llanos von unserem Haus-und-Hof-Fahrer Oscar abholen und am gleichen Platz wie am Tag zuvor am Astronomenwohnbunker absetzen. 
Und auch der Beginn der Tour lässt Dejá-vues aufkommen.





Diesesmal fahren wir aber am Aussichtspunkt von gestern vorbei noch ein Stück weiter auf der Straße. Man könnte zwar auch wieder am gleichen Punkt auf den Trail gehen und dann nach dem Pico de Santa Cruz abzweigen aber das auf und ab ist uns zu anstrengend und zeitraubend - ein gute Entscheidung wie sich später rausstellt. 
Das mag jetzt war langweilig klingen, aber es ging mal wieder auf verblocktem Gestein und grobem Geröll abwärts. Wars aber gar nicht. Also langweilig, den Rest schon 














Dieses Bild zeigt sehr schön worauf man sich auf La Palma in den höheren Regionen einstellen muss. Kann jetzt jeder selber entscheiden, was für ein Fahrwerk er dabei unter dem Hintern haben will. Ich würde sofort wieder ein einigermaßen leichtes 140-160mm Bike nehmen und nicht weniger. Vor allem kein straff abgestimmtes Fahrwerk, damit wird man in dem teilweise stundenlangen Gerumpel vermutlic deutlich weniger Freude haben.


----------



## Eike. (28. Dezember 2012)

Es ist so geil mit diesen großen Höhenunterschieden. Man fährt und fährt und das Meer immer noch anderthalb Kilometer entfernt - vertikal!










Cafepause am Ende des ersten Trails. Immer noch auf über 1000müNN.





Von dem Örtchen Roque del Faro aus queren wir Richtung Westen und folgen nach einigem auf und ab (davon gibts auf der Insel eeeeecht viel) einem Wegweiser, und vor allem Stutzis Track zum Meer. Es ist ja nicht so, dass es bisher langweilig oder eintönig gewesen wäre, aber jetzt wird es noch ein Stück abgefahrener. Der Weg verschwindet immer mehr im Dschungel und folgt die meiste Zeit einem Bachbett, bzw. der Weg *ist* das Bachbett. Oder andersrum. Außerdem sind immer wieder interessante Wege mit unerschütterlichen Geländern in die Steilwand gezimmert.


----------



## Eike. (28. Dezember 2012)

Bei höherem Wasserstand würde man hier hinter einem Wasserfall durchfahren. Sicher nett, dafür bräuchte man im vorherigen und weiteren Wegverlauf Gummistiefel.










Eine gefühlte Ewigkeit kämpfen wir uns höchst spaßig (naja nicht immer) durch den Dschungel ohne wirklich Höhenmeter zu verlieren. Was dafür immer mehr abnimmt ist die verbleibende Tageszeit. Aber da die einzige wirkliche Alternative darin besteht, alles wieder nach oben zu tragen fahren wir weiter, wird schon irgendwie gehen.
Schließlich spuckt uns die grüne Hölle auf einem Grat aus und das erste mal können wir "unseren" Barranco in Augenschein nehmen - und die Wand über die wir auf der anderen Seite wieder raus müssen.










An stuntzis Übernachtungsplatz vorbei steigen wir in die Abfahrt ein. Gewisse Ähnlichkeiten mit el Time sind durchaus vorhanden, aber irgendwie ist es doch auch wieder anders


----------



## Eike. (28. Dezember 2012)

Der Weg ist nicht einfach aber auch nicht unfair. Höhenangst ist allerdings sicher nicht hilfreich, einige der Kehren haben bei der Anfahrt ziemlich viel Aussicht. 
Irgendwann aber hat der Spaß ein Ende und wir müssen uns den Ausstieg auf der anderen Seite der Schlucht in Angriff nehmen. Vorher noch ein Schluck aus den drastisch geschrumpften Wasservorräten und ein paar Riegel (erstaunlich wieviele davon man im Rucksack finden kann wenn man "keine mehr hat"). Vor uns stehen rund 300hm steile Felswand in der prallen Abendsonne.









Mühsam und schweißstreibend aber doch recht zügig klettern wir aus dem Barranco herraus in den Ort El Tablado. Ab hier ist der Weg zwar asphaltiert, aber nicht wirklich flacher.





Im Verlauf des Anstieges zur "Küstenstraße" auf ca 1100m zeigt sich der kanarische Straßenplaner dann aber doch gnädig und die Steigung sinkt auf erträgliche Werte.






An der Straße angekommen nehmen uns zunemend dichte Wolke in Empfang während wir nach einer Bushaltestelle suchen um nach Los Llanos zurück zu fahren. Dort angekommen bauen wir die Vorderräder aus und harren der Dinge die da kommen - oder auch nicht. Dummerweise kommt keiner der großen Busse mit Gepäckfach sondern nur ein kleiner, und der hält noch nicht mal an. Was nun? Wir beschließen erstmal auf eigene Faust weiterzufahren um im nächsten Ort mal wieder unser Glück mit einem Taxi zu versuchen.
(Vermeindlich) in Llano Negro angekommen sehen wir durch den dichten Nebel und die einbrechende Dunkelheit allerdings kaum etwas geschweige denn ein Cafe, Supermarkt oder gar Taxistand. Kurz vorher sind wir an einer Tankstelle mit offenem Bistro vorbei gekommen. Dahin fahren wir nun zurück. Die anwesenden Einheimischen schauen uns ein bischen seltsam an als wir vermummt (inzwischen ist es ziemlich kalt geworden) den warmen und hellen Raum entern. Schnell ist Cafe, Kola und etwas zum essen bestellt. Holger macht diesmal der Chefin klar, dass wir eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Los Llanos brauchen. Wie üblich verstehen wir von der Anwort nicht wirklich was. Ich meine aber zwischen quarente, also vierzig herauszuhören. Das wäre ja richtig günstig. Wir nicken also heftig und warten ab. Eine halbe Stunde später rollt ein alter Mann mit einem Pickup in die Tankstelle. Dank unsererer Spanngurte werden die Räder auf der Ladefläche verzurrt und wir fahren los. Die Fahrt ist lang aber ereignislos. Zum Glück, der alte Herr nutzt die Straßenbreite nämlich zur Gänze aus, ich sitze auf dem Beifahrersitz die meiste Zeit direkt über dem Mittelstreifen.
Die Überraschung kommt dann am Schluss. Auf die angebotenen 50 reagiert er etwas ungehalten und fordert wortreich mehr bis er schließlich bei 85 mit verkniffenem Gesicht aufgibt. Merke: Spanisch lernen und das nächste mal den Preis vorher aushandeln.


Ja, und das war es dann auch schon von meiner Seite. Ich hatte während dem erfolglosen AufdenBuswarten mit der Hilfe von Bike-n-Fun für den nächsten Morgen ein Taxi zum Flughafen bestellt da ich mir nach dem Abend den Stress mit Busfahrt und mehrfachem Umsteigen nicht antun wollte. Entgegen weit verbreiteter Vorurteile war dieses auch pünktlich da und so konnte ich ohne Probleme und Zeitdruck Einchecken und den Flug nach Hause antreten.





Willkommen in Deutschland - na danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (28. Dezember 2012)

Schöner Bericht!
"RTM" - mein TLA 2012.


----------



## Magalino (28. Dezember 2012)

stressi11 schrieb:


> Und die Unterkunft klärt Ihr vorher per Mail ab, oder wie?? Oder bucht Ihr vor Ort?



Wir haben Unterkunft und Mietwagen auf LP immer ohne eine Hilfe vom Reisebüro im Internet gebucht. Infos, Fewos und ein Auto gibt's z.B. hier http://www.la-palma.cc/ oder hier http://www.lascasascanarias.com/la_palma/la_palma_ferienhaus.html oder hier http://canarycompany.com/ferienhaus-mit-pool-la-palma.html


----------



## stressi11 (29. Dezember 2012)

Magalino schrieb:


> Wir haben Unterkunft und Mietwagen auf LP immer ohne eine Hilfe vom Reisebüro im Internet gebucht. Infos, Fewos und ein Auto gibt's z.B. hier http://www.la-palma.cc/ oder hier http://www.lascasascanarias.com/la_palma/la_palma_ferienhaus.html oder hier http://canarycompany.com/ferienhaus-mit-pool-la-palma.html



Super, Danke.
Jetzt sollte ich genug Info´s haben, damit einem unbeschwerten Bikeurlaub nix im Wege steht.

Guten Rutsch Euch allen.


----------



## Monsterwade (29. Dezember 2012)

Für alle die noch GPS-Tracks und weitere Bike-Info für La Palma brauchen: Schaut
mal auf meiner Website. Da steht zum Beispiel auch, dass auf der Nordseite nur
kleine Busse fahren, die maximal zwei zerlegte Bikes mitnehmen.

Und bitte haltet Euch an das Fahrverbot auf der Flanke runter nach Fuencaliente.
Die lokale Regierung überlegt ein generelles Bike-Verbot für die gesamte Insel, wenn 
weiterhin dort Biker anzutreffen sind. Fragt mal Sigmund von Bike'n'Fun was er für
Probleme hat mit den ganzen "illegalen" Bikern.

Viel Spass auf den Trails
Monsterwade


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. Dezember 2012)

Als Followup zu dem Kommentar von Monsterwade nochmal der Hinweis auf den Kommentar 34 und da der Link auf die Infos von Siegmund in einem der verlinkten Threads zu den Sperrungen. BITTE dran halten.


----------



## Eike. (29. Dezember 2012)

Der Thread hat wieder einen Anwärter auf das Bild des Tages hervorgebracht:





Also kräftig auf "Gefällt mir" klicken, dann schaffen wir es nochmal auf die Startseite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester68 (30. Dezember 2012)

Klasse Bericht ! War letztes Jahr auf La Palma und kann mich noch sehr lebhaft daran erinnern. Bei den Bildern möchte ich am liebsten gleich noch mal hin.....

1a+ !

Sylvester


----------



## matze2 (30. Dezember 2012)

Super Bericht, danke für die Mühe!

Genau so stelle ich mir das auch vor, hat diesen Winter nur leider nicht geklappt. Eigentlich habt ihr ja schon alles Wichtige erwähnt, mich würden noch die Taxi- und Gesamtkosten interessieren, damit ich für nächstes Jahr schon mal sparen kann 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Eike. (30. Dezember 2012)

Die Taxifahrt vom Flughafen nach Los Llanos, also einmal quer über die Insel kostet 40, von Los Llanos zum Pilar 25 und zu Roque de los muchachos 65. 
Mit dem Bus zahlt man pauschal 2 pP und 3 pro Fahrrad. 
Essen gehen ist etwas günstiger als bei uns, fast überall bekommt man das tagesmenü mit Suppe, Fisch und Wein (manchmal Dessert) für 10. Im Supermarkt sind die Preise außer bei Milchprodukten ähnlich wie hier.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. Dezember 2012)

Die nÃ¤chsten Tage geht das dann von mir weiter mit der zweiten Woche von robertj und mir. Robert ist von dem Wetter hier angepisst und meinte er regt sich nur noch mehr auf, wenn er das wieder berichtet. 

PS: Flughafen hin/rÃ¼ck waren fÃ¼r uns je knapp unter 45â¬, vllt. hat Eike fÃ¼r die RÃ¼ckfahrt nur 40 gezahlt, warum auch immer.


----------



## Eike. (31. Dezember 2012)

Gegeben hab ich ihm auch 45, Aug dem Taxameter standen 40 oder 41,ungrad. Muss ja jeder selbst entscheiden ob er aufrundet. 
Bin schon gespannt auf deine Fortsetzung.


----------



## Zep2008 (31. Dezember 2012)

Tolle Bilder, netter Bericht.
da brauche ich meine Bilder gar nicht runterladen.
LaPalma ist einfach ne Wucht, die Trails, die Landschaft, die Leute, das Essen.
Leider bin ich nach drei Wochen auf dieser Insel gestern auch wider in Frankfurt aufgeschlagen.


----------



## vitaminc (31. Dezember 2012)

3 Wochen La Palma, is ja kaum dekadent ääähh beneidenswert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. Januar 2013)

*Tag 8: And again. 18.12.2012*

So, dann werde ich doch mal weiter machen.

Gleich eine Vorwarnung!  Es wird teilweise knapper werden, denn in der Zeit in der Robert und ich alleine unterwegs waren, ist die Fotoanzahl teilweise rapide gesunken.

Noch in Karlsruhe habe ich irgendwann im November bei einem Nightride Lena und Christian getroffen. Oben beim Double am SMDH ins Gespräch gekommen und scheinbar hat meine Erzählung, dass ich für zwei Wochen in La Palma dem Winter entfliehe, Früchte getragen. Die zwei sind schon ein paar Tage auf der Insel und werden erst am 30.12. zurück fliegen.

Der 8. Tag ist der Erste, an dem Lena @Lena805, Christian @nf805, Robert und ich zusammen gefahren sind.

Zum Austesten (wir sind noch nie zusammen unterwegs gewesen außer die paar Meter am SMDH) haben wir uns bei Traumwetter eine Wiederholung der Strecke an die Südspitze vom 3. Tag rausgesucht.

Da hat es eine schöne Ansammlung von fast allem was einem so auf La Palma erwartet, vllt. abgesehen von sehr verblocktem, schwerem Gelände.

Also um ca. 9:00 bei BikeNFun getroffen und dank Siegmund wieder ein Taxi zum Mirador Llano del Jable in den westlichen Lavafeldern gebucht.

Das mit dem Taxi buchen sollte besser werden, da Lena exzellent spanisch spricht und Google Translate einem in Verbindung mit eMail den Kontakt zu unserem Dauertaxifahrer Oscar deutlich erleichtert.

Und so ging es dann auf bekannten Wegen berauf ...




und berab ...




Diese Mal mit weniger Mordor Feeling, da strahlender Sonnenschein. Auch nicht schlecht. 




Unsere zwei Neuzugänge habe mächtig Spaß und es wird klar, das man des öfteren Zusammen unterwegs sein kann.




Leider stand die Sonne immer so, dass die Schatten die Bilder doch arg bedeckt haben. Kontrastlimit für meine Kamera, leider.

Ob S0, 1, 2, oder die paar kleineren schwereren Haklereien, es kamen keine Beschwerden auf. 




Und so surfen wir vier weiter gen Süden und ans Meer hinab.












Und wie angedroht stoppt damit der Bilderreigen für Heute.

Wir kurbeln in Sommersonne und Hitze wieder nach Fuencaliente hoch und von dort aus dann auf der Straße nach Westen wieder zur Homebase zurück. Den Extraschlenker von Tag 3 ersparen wir uns. Man muss ja nicht immer im Dunkeln zurück kommen.

Auf dem Rückweg stellen sich bei Lena am hinteren Laufrad ungesunde Geräusche ein, wie sich später heraus stellte ist leider die Achse in der SunRingle Nabe den Weg allen irdischen gegangen.

tbc.

PS: Auch bei mir sind alle Bilder in einem Album in größer verfügbar (klick drauf, oft mit Ortskoordinaten) und auf Wunsch gibt es mit Rücksprache des Fotografen auf die Vollauflösung.


----------



## Eike. (1. Januar 2013)

Juhu, es geht weiter. Bei dem Wetter heute will ich erst recht wieder zurück. Vielleicht dauert das gar nicht so lange, dann aber ohne Bike. Ein bischen stuntzen wäre zwar auch nicht schlecht aber so langsam verlangen die alle eine ordentliche Bikeverpackung.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. Januar 2013)

*Tag 9, Mal selber treten, 19.12.2012*

Mal selber treten, naja, zumindest irgendwie. 

Da Lena und Christian sich um Lenas Hinterrad kÃ¼mmern mÃ¼ssen und Christian leider noch eine doch nicht ganz unstÃ¶rende Blessur von einem kleinen Abflieger am Vortag hatte sind Robert und ich alleine unterwegs.

Der Tag ist schÃ¶n und begrÃ¼Ãt uns wie jeder Tag (hier ein Bild von Tag 1)




Wir schnappen uns den 300er Bus am Busbahnhof Los Llanos Richtung Santa Cruz und lassen uns bis zum Besucherzentrum oberhalb El Paso hoch fahren. Also ein wenig Pause von "Selber treten". Die 600hm Ã¼ber sacksteile StraÃe innerorts mÃ¼ssen nicht mehrmals sein. Gut investierte 5â¬ pro Person.

Aber nun: Von dort aus fahren wir Ã¼ber die AutostraÃe (weil das einfach zÃ¼gig geht und wir die andere Auffahrt ja schon am 1. Tag gefahren sind) zum Refugio El Pilar hoch.

Der Blick zurÃ¼ck zeigt uns den Camino Real (einen von vielen, LP1) welchen wir am 4. Tag gefahren sind.




Jetzt wird es etwas bildarm.

Wir nehmen den LP18 Richtung Santa Cruz und erfreuen uns an zuerst Waldboden mit rolligen Nadeln und spÃ¤ter an einem Wander/Karrenweg mit im Wechsel spitzkerigem, rolligem, stufigem und einfach spaÃigem Charakter.

Der Weg bietet alles was man so haben mÃ¶chte. Er Ã¤hnelt dem LP1 Richtung Santa Cruz an einem der Vortage, ist aber definitiv eine ganze Ecke schwerer in Summe. Im Mittelteil immer S2 und immer wieder lange (20-50m) StÃ¼cke die man ohne Probleme in S3 einordnen kann.

Robert schÃ¼ttelt auf jeden Fall ob meiner forschen Fahrweise mehrfach den Kopf, ist aber selber entspannt merkbefreit hinterhergestochen. Haben mÃ¤chtig SpaÃ.

Wir fahren den LP18 ca. 1000hm ab, und brechen ca. bei Las Ledas ab, da es ab da mit hohem StraÃenanteil nach Santa Cruz gehen wÃ¼rde.

Nun geht's dann wieder ans selber treten und wir lernen mal wieder was sie in La Palma gut kÃ¶nnen:




Steile StraÃen bauen! Ja, die Ausrichtungshilfe in der Kamera zeigte mir waagerecht an!

Wir strampeln bei Hitze und Sonne also brav knapp 1000hm hoch.

Dabei kommen wir an der fluffigsten Stelle der Abfahrt vorbei und machen noch ein Foto:




Die Anfahrt ist naja, die Stelle selber seht ihr und von der Ausfahrt wollen wir nicht reden. Ich nenne das nicht mehr S3. Weder Robert noch ich haben uns da runter getraut. WÃ¼rde gerne mal jemanden sehen der das fÃ¤hrt. Sieht harmloser aus als es ist, wie immer.

Nach einer Weile erhÃ¶htem Leistungsumsatz brechen wir dann knapp unterhalb des Pilar in den LP17 ein. Wurde auch Zeit, WasservorrÃ¤te nahe Null.

Die Bilderarmut ruft, weil es war einfach zu gut. Etwas leichter als der LP18. Nicht ganz so eckig, aber einfach nett "ballern" wir den Trail hinab. Schlecht fÃ¼r die Kamera, die nicht zum Einsatz kommt.

Den LP17 fahren wir bis El Poleal und queren dann in Richtung Norden nach Santa Cruz.

Wir rauschen am Hafen an "unserer" Bushaltestelle vorbei und ich schieÃe noch ein Foto von Hochhaus und Steilwand.




Danach geht's irgendwo FlÃ¼ssigkeit und Loch im Bauch auffÃ¼llen und wir gÃ¶nnen uns wie so oft ein Menu del Dia. Diesmal mal mit Schweinesteak. Ãberraschend leckeres Fleisch. Wiederholbar!




Hintendrauf einen Curtado und ein Eis und dann hopp zum Bus.

Dieses mal hatte der groÃe Bus (Linie 300) nur ein kleines Fach auf der Gehsteigseite, aber da wir frÃ¼h vor Ort waren konnten wir unsere zwei RÃ¤der jeweils mit heraus genommenem Vorderrad verstauen bevor noch irgendwelche FahrgÃ¤ste mit Koffern ankamen und waren damit gut raus. Die Koffer kamen nach etwas Gemurre des Fahrers in den Fahrgastraum. Drauf verlassen sollte man sich nicht!

Aus der "Dunkelheit" des Ostens spuckt uns der Tunnel im Chumbre dann wieder in der gerade untergegangenen Sonne aus und ein weiterer exzellenter Tag geht zu Ende.

Alternativ kann man auch 15 min spÃ¤ter mit der Linie Ã¼ber Fuencaliente fahren. Auch ein groÃer Bus und mehr oder minder gleiche Fahrzeit trotz grÃ¶Ãerer Strecke. 5â¬ pro Person und Rad, wie immer, was will man mehr.

tbc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (2. Januar 2013)

Hi, ihr könnt auch mal in meine Videos schauen, da sind einige Touren auf La Palma drin. Wenn euch ein Trail gefällt, kann ich euch versuchen zu erklären, wie man da hin kommt.
Ich war in den letzten Jahren immer den Winter über auf La Palma und kenne mich da ganz gut aus. Die schönsten Trails sind ohne Ortskenntnis oft nicht leicht zu finden.

https://vimeo.com/unsolizited/videos


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. Januar 2013)

Zwischendurch ein kleiner Hinweis:





Ja, auf dem Roques kann es ungemütlich sein. 
Habe es bei der Durchsicht der Fotos von Eike entdeckt und wollte es euch nicht vorenthalten. War vom 2. Tag.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Januar 2013)

*Tag 10, Roque, again, 20.12.2012*

Kurz und knapp: LP12, SLTJ70, LP10, GR131.

Lang:

Mal wieder ein Shuttle mit Oscar, mal wieder auf den Roque. Diesmal wieder mit Lena und Christian. Lena hat ein neues Laufrad, welches leider nicht ganz kompatibel mit ihrer Fahrweise ist und schon am ersten Tag die erste kleine Dalle einfängt. Mistiger Leichtbau!

Also gut. Roque und recht feines Wetter.




Dann runter bis ca. zu den Teleskopen und dann ab in den LP12.
Da Robert und ich heute irgendwie nur runter ballern gibt es eigentlich kaum Photos von Ihm oder mir, aber dafür umso mehr von Lena und Christian.

Am Anfang ist der LP12 etwas mühsam. Es geht zwar immer wieder, teilweise recht rollig, aber nett runter.




Dafür aber leider auch immer mal wieder hoch.




Wir tragen es mit Fassung und müssen uns Mecker unterdrücken, wenn es auf Kiefernnadelrutschbrettern mit ordentlicher Steilheit wieder herunter geht.




Immer wieder wird es einfach nur nett.




Auf dem Weg rüber zum Torre del Time vergeigen wir es irgendwie und verpassen einen Abzweig. Abkürzungsversuche enden in einer Sackgasse im Flussbett. Danach sind wir so clever und fahren noch versehentlich eine Privatstraße/weg hinab um unten dann von vier Kötern in unterschiedlicher Größe lautstark begrüßt zu werden. Ich persönlich fand den begattungswütigen Mittelgroßen am nervigsten, war aber dann doch froh das eine Dame die Kläffer eingefangen hat.

Danach folgten 200hm Strafhochfahren auf der steilen Piste bis zur passenden Querung.

Vom Torre del Time war es Robert und mir ja nicht unbekannt, deswegen waren wir dann immer "weg" , aber Lena und Christian hatten auch ihren Spaß mit dem nicht gerade leichten Gelände.








Und so spaßten wird den 131er also wieder nach unten.
















Kurz vor dem erreichen der 1. Straße meinte Christian er müsse einem Ast eines Baumes erlauben für ihn zu lenken. Leider können Bäume so was im allgemeinen recht schlecht, was dazu führte das Christian eine Mauer küsste.

So ein Kinnbügel am Helm (egal wie papierig) ist nicht ganz doof, denn es hat funktioniert, alle Zähne drin und prinzipiell alles ok, trotz Einschlag am Unterkiefer.

Den Platten am Vorderrad flicken wir nachdem wir den Verunfallten zur Straße geführt haben (und sein Rad natürlich mit). Leute, kauft kein ** (censored). Ein riesen Mist da die Reifen rauf und runter zu kriegen. Also nicht das die Felgen schlecht wären, aber der Felgengrund ist auch in der Mitte so hoch, das es fast unmöglich ist einen eng sitzenden Reifen zu de-/montieren. Wir haben locker 15min gekämpft.

Lena und Chis entscheiden sich die letzten Meter bis zum Cafe el Time über die Straße ab zu fahren. Besser so, man muss es nicht herauf beschwören.

Robert und ich haben schon unseren ersten Curtado und ein Stück Kuchen verdrückt, als die zwei dann ankommen obwohl wir den Trail natürlich nicht ausgelassen haben. 

Christian hat das schwere Los gezogen bis Tazacorte auf Straße ab zu fahren, irgendwie zwickt dann halt doch dies und jenes.

Lena wird überzeugt das Sahnestück durch "el Time", "die Steilwand", mit zu fahren.

In untergehender Sonne ein Traum.




Und ja, Lena, da geht's runter. 




Dafür gibt es dann auch für sie das Standardfoto:




Zum Abschluss gibt es in Tazacorte dann leckeres Essen, nettes Geplauder und einen schönen Sonnenuntergang. Fast langweilig, aber einfach genial.

Die Strafe für zu schöne Tage folgt auf dem Fuß. Lena und Christian fahren mit dem Auto wieder hoch zu Ihrer Unterkunft, sie sind Morgends passend hier runter gefahren.

Robert und ich müssen noch durch Tazacorte Ort und dort einkaufen. 2x 5l Wasser + Nahrung müssen von dort aus noch 350hm nach oben zur Homebase.

Clevererweise habe ich mir irgendwo beim Geballer meinen Schaltzug abgerissen (der war schon 2 Tage so fast durch und ich war zu doof Ersatz mit zu nehmen) und ich hatte einen schleichenden Platten.

Also vom Strand aus frisch gepumpt auf dem 8. Ritzel, weniger ging nicht, entweder auf dem mittleren Blatt im Stehen oder auf dem kleinen Blatt im Sitzen 150hm bis zum Einkauf.

Das Wasser so weit möglich in Flaschen und Trinkblasen, den Rest verstauen, nach pumpen und weiter geht's. Das Ganze natürlich schon unter Licht, 18:30 ca. ist es dunkel. Schöööne 350hm. :/

Als gerechte Strafe für nicht mitgenommenen Zug war ich dann oben so nass geschwitzt wie den ganzen Tag nicht. Der kleine Gang war zu hart im Sitzen und zu weich im Stehen und der lange zu hart auch im Stehen, suuuper.

tbc.


----------



## Eike. (4. Januar 2013)

Kaum bin ich weg werden Achsen gebrochen, Mauern geküsst und Felgen zerdengelt. Gut, das gabs bei uns auch schon - war irgendso ein Nonameteil, oder? 


Hauptsache es gibt weiter geile Bilder.


----------



## robertj (4. Januar 2013)

Eike. schrieb:


> ...und Felgen zerdengelt. Gut, das gabs bei uns auch schon - war irgendso ein Nonameteil, oder?
> 
> .



Dellen gab es beim Anfänger nicht, nur ein paar Kratzer


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Januar 2013)

Huhu,

mal wieder ist eines der Fotos bei der FDT-Auswahl dabei.

Falls euch die Lena auf dem GR131 also am besten gefällt, ...



... würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr am Bild "Gefällt mir!" klickt. 

Danke!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Januar 2013)

*Tag 11, Weltuntergang, 21.12.2012*

Christian hat sich am Vortag doch etwas mehr blau Stellen geholt als gewünscht, deswegen sind Robert und ich wieder alleine unterwegs. Soll so ein "Ruhetag" werden, so richtig viel scheint es ja nicht zu sein.

Die übliche Warnung: Fotoarmut, da einfach zu gut. 

Oscar holt uns um neun in der Homebase ab. Google Translate und eMail sei dank.  Es geht zur Abwechslung mal wieder hoch auf den Roque, naja fast. An den Teleskopen reicht es uns für heute.

Wir fahren die Straße Richtung Osten erst 200hm hoch und dann 300hm runter um dann zuerst fahrend und dann schiebend den LP3 hoch zum Pico de la Nieve zu kommen. Es war einfach zu nett da oben, da tritt man gerne 150hm und schiebt nochmal 150hm.




Uns eröffnet sich wieder ein Blick auf das, was noch kommen muss die nächsten Tage. Die Ostkante des Roques:




Sieht nett aus, ob es das ist, wird sich später zeigen.

Unser Plan ist es heute allerdings den LP3 runter nach Santa Cruz zu nehmen. Unsere Infos sagen, dass dies kein Zuckerschlecken sein wird. Und so war es dann auch.

Immer wieder mit ordentlich Aussicht ...




... ging es zuerst flowig, nadelig los um dann erst einmal rollig, nadelig und dann rollig felsig zu werden, aber dann. ...

Die Bilderarmut beschreibt es. Es war zwar immer wieder einfach nett, ...




... aber die meiste Zeit war das Ding DER HAMMER!




Leider wirklich viel zu wenig Fotos, aber das gute Stück war das Derbste fahrbare (zumeist) was ich bis jetzt unter die Stollen bekommen habe.

Steil, Stufig, Spitzkehren, griffig, kaum rollig, einfach irgendwie immer S3, keine Verschnaufpausen. Die unteren 600hm waren einfach der komplette Wahn! Mit schüttelts immer noch wenn ich daran denke.

Also: Gut überlegen ob man da runter will, wenn es zu schwer ist, schiebt ihr das komplette untere Ding!





Unten wartete dann der Weltuntergang:




Neeeeee, nix war's die haben schon wieder gelogen. Aber geil war's

Klatschnassgeschwitzt rollen wir den Rest bis Santa Gruz. Dort das Übliche: Mapfen, Bus, Heim, Einkauf, Homebase.

tbc.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Januar 2013)

*Tag 12, Die Ostkante, 22.12.2012*

Wie im letzten Post angedroht, die Ostkante stand noch auf dem Programm.

Christian und Lena sind nochmal alleine unterwegs. Christian will ausprobieren was seine blauen Flecken so auf dem Rad erzählen und das lieber ohne uns im Nacken. 

Start, genau wie am letzten Tag. Oscan, Roque, Straße, .... es war soooo schönes Wetter:




Faul sein!




Dann LP3, fast bis auf den Pico de la Nieve, die letzten 50hm sparen wir uns, denn auch an unserem Einstieg auf die Ostkante ist es nett.




Der Weg über die Ostkante ist landschaftlich genial, aber mit dem Rad recht arbeitssam.




Runter ansprechend, ...




... aber immer wieder ganz schön viel hoch und das alles in Schiebe/Tragmanier.

Dafür entlohnt der Ausblick:




Einfach schön da:








Und auf und ab, ...




... an bizarren Strukturen vorbei, ...




... bis wir dann wieder zum Einstieg des schon bekannten (2x gefahrenen) LP1 Richtung Los Llanos sind. Wie schon gesagt arbeitssam und für die Runterfahrspaßfraktion nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen, außer man möchte die Landschaft genießen und schiebt gerne ein wenig (mehr).

Dort machen sich gerade Lena und Christian fertig, die sich das heute als kleine Runde ausgesucht hatten (Besucherzentrum, Pilar, Grad, LP1, fertig).

Also werfen wir uns zusammen in den Trail.












Viel zu weit oben (vieeeele hm über dem Meer) ist das Ganze dann schon zu Ende. Lena und Christian fahren zum Auto. Robert und ich dürfen noch durch die Stadt in Highspeed Bremsbeläge abbrennen.

An unserer Homebase schnappt sich Robert noch meine Kamera und macht das Tagesendbild:




Besser gehts kaum. Mal schaun was der vorletzte Tag bringt.

tbc.


----------



## Zep2008 (5. Januar 2013)

gegen das verfahren und falsch abbiegen:

http://www.wanderreitkarte.de/garmin_de.php

obwohl ich mich einigermaßen auskenne ist die "Insel karte von Nops"
sehr hilfreich, sind eigentlich fast alle Wanderwege abgebildet.

Ihr habt da echt einen tollen Reisebericht zusammengestellt.
La Palma kommt da genau so rüber wie sie ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Januar 2013)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Ihr habt da echt einen tollen Reisebericht zusammengestellt.
> La Palma kommt da genau so rüber wie sie ist.


Danke!

Das ist eine gute "Papier"karte die ausreicht um sich prinzipiell ein Bild zu machen was wo runter geht.

Sonst hatte Robert alles auf seinem Galaxy Note am Lenker, aber manchmal schaut man einfach nicht genau, der GPS-Empfang in den Schluchten ist schlecht oder aber die Karten sind nicht ganz genau. Abenteuer ist gratis. Was für Karten genau vorhanden waren muss Robert antworten, wenn er mag.


----------



## wildermarkus (6. Januar 2013)

Schöne Bilder und Bericht 

Will auch wieder hin 

Gruß


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Januar 2013)

*Tag 13, Dschungel, again, 23.12.2012*

Eine Wiederholung von Tag 6. Diesmal mit Lena und Christian. Robert und mir hat das so gut gefallen, da musste das nochmal sein.

Start wie so oft. Treff mit Oscar in der Schlucht zwischen Los Llanos und El Time und dann auf zum Roque, bzw. den Teleskopen. Dort dann hoch Richtung Osten mit Zwischenziel Pico de la Nieve.

Das die Temperaturen da oben unter Null Grad sind ist leicht nachzuweisen.








Macht aber nichts. Die Sonne scheint und macht auf Roberts gut gefettetem Sattel einen Sonnenbogen:




Sitzcreme: Second Skin von Xenofit. Das einzig Wahre, natürlich für den Hintern und nicht den Sattel, aber auf Dauer poliert und dichtet es halt auch den.

Nach den 200hm auf Straße und vor den 300hm zum Nieve natürlich, ... chillen:




Und Sonnencreme.




Die letzten 150hm Höhenmeter wieder vor ansehnlicher Kulisse schiebend:




Man tut's ja gern, oder?




Nach dem Gipfelgenuss und Rundumsicht ging's wieder in den LP4.

Übliche Reihenfolge: rollig, nadelig, rollig nadelig, rollig, steil, nett, spassig, kehrig, ...

Manchmal etwas ernster gemeint:




Oder zu ernst?




Stufige Kanten, rolliges Nadelzeugs und krum gesetzte teilweise abgebrochene Holzbohlen. Jammy! Aber halt schon grenzwertig.

Dann ab in die Dschungelröhre. Diesmal trocken und staubig. Ein RIESENSPASS!




Rein in den Dschungel, raus aus dem Dschungel.




Immer mal wieder Stücke die nicht selbsterklärend sind.




Und dann wieder die Finsternis unter dem Blätterdach.




Exquisites Runtergeheize.

Danach geht es neben einer Wasserleitung in einem Hohlweg Richtung Puntallana.








Hier zeigt der Trail teilweise seine fiese Seite. Bedorntes Wucherzeugs greift nach einem, schlitzt Haut und zieht Fäden aus dem Trickot.

Robertsuchbild:




Der Rest folgt dem Standardprogramm, welches immer noch nicht langweilig geworden ist. Nahrung, Bus, Homebase.

Dieses mal schaffen wir es zu viert in einen Bus, weil wir früh dran sind, alle Laufräder draußen sind, Robert ist Gepäckabteil rein gekrochen ist um zu Beladen und das Loch ein großes ist. Nunja, Koffer gehen keine mehr rein, aber es gab nur zwei und sonst nur Rucksackträger.

Der Alternativbus über den Süden wäre auch gegangen, aber so lange Keiner meckert. Die "Eingebohrenen" sind sowas von tiefenentspannt, solange man nicht dumm kommt wird es wohl nie ein Problem sein. 

In Los Llanos ist es dunkel, die Lampen kommen ans Rad und das war's.




Das war's fast. Denn einer kommt noch!

tbc.


----------



## madre (10. Januar 2013)

Nach wie vor wirklich ein Top Thread denn ihr nicht hier im Unterforum hättet verstecken brauchen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Januar 2013)

Danke.

 @Eike.
Wollen wir den Thomas mal fragen ob er das umlegt?


----------



## Eike. (10. Januar 2013)

Von mir aus gerne. Die Hauptzielgruppe der "Daheimgebliebenen" kennen ihn ja schon. Ich hatte in RRuR auch einen Querverweis gepostet. Für die Datenbank ist er da vermutlich besser aufgehoben.

Edit: erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Januar 2013)

*Tag 14, Und Weihnachten wurde nass, 24.12.2012*

Eine leicht abgewandelte Wiederholung von Tag 7 (dem Letzten mit Eike), diesmal mit Lena und Christian.

"Wie immer", Oscar kutschiert uns Richtung Roque. 




Auf bekannten Robert und mir bekannten Wegen geht es exzellent bergab.




Das Wetter scheint ein Traum.




Und es ist einfach nur fein.




Mit netten Blicken zurück.




Vorbei an bizarren Steinen.




Und manch hinreichend steiler Schlüsselstelle.




Die Blicke zurück zeigen das gleiche wie Voraus. Trail vom feinsten.




Aber was ist mit dem Wetter?




Bevor wir Richtung Don Pedro in den Dschungel abtauchen scheint es wieder gut zu werden.

Also ab in den Dschungel.




Was dann kommt ist am Ende gesehen noch viel Glück.

Als wir also in der Schlucht mit dem Wasserfall im Flussbett immer weiter nach unten fahren kommen wir gerade bis zu dem steilen Gegenanstieg an dem man aus der Schlucht raus schieben muss.
Es fängt leicht an zu tröpfeln und nach 20 Sekunden ist es ein Starkregen. Obwohl wir eigentlich recht schnell die Regensachen anziehen (vllt. 30 Sekunden) sind wir schon angefeuchtet.

Was dann kommt habe ich in unseren Breiten noch nicht erlebt. Es SCHÜTTET aus Eimern. Obwohl es nur leicht bergan geht und man es fahren könnte ist an fahren nicht zu denken, NULL Sicht. So kämpfen wir uns also Schiebend voran und sind froh an der Straße Richtung Don Predo an zu kommen.

Kurzer Rede: Uns wurde mächtig kalt. Es pisste was geht und wir brachen ab. Nix mehr mit dem Spaß runter Richtung Meer, eh sinnfrei, denn so langsam ist die Straße auch mehr Flussbett und wie es im eigentlichen Flussbett beim Wasserfall aussieht mag ich gar nicht wissen. 

Glück gehabt!

Eigentlich hatten wir mit Oscar abgemacht, das er uns in El Tablado aufsammelt, aber so rufen wir ihn zur Notrettung auf die andere Seite der Schlucht.

Damit wir nicht erfrieren fahren wir ihm entgegen. Hab ich schon gesagt das es SCHÜTTET?




Irgendwann kommt die Rettung in Form eines weißen Busses, aber bis dahin wurden wir sicher eine Stunde durchgeweicht.

Lena und Christian hatten genug, ihnen war einfach nur kalt.

Robert und mir konnte man die Laune am letzten Tag nicht vermiesen und so baten wir Oscar uns wie abgemacht nach El Pinar (nicht Pilar) zu fahren, weil wir noch das letzte Stück des 131er vom Torre del Time über El Time nach Tazacorte fahren wollen.

Nachdem uns Oscar abgesetzt hat und Lena und Christian zum Auto kutschiert haben wir erst mal ein wenig Sachentrocknung in wunderbarer Sonne getrieben um dann die letzten Meter zum Torre del Time hoch zu fahren.

Robert hat mal wieder Luftprobleme , aber in der Sonne pumpt sich's gut.




Runter zum El Time, wer das Teil nie gefahren ist darf eigentlich nicht Sterben. Zu gut. Und dann im El Time in der Sonne Kuchen, Curtado und Freude.




Danke an mein Bike für die treuen Dienste.




Runter nach Tazacorte das Übliche.  Leicht anderer Blickwinkel.




Und damit man das mal einschätzen kann das Ganze von unten, von der Kaimauer aus.




That's it!




Naja, fast.

Wir haben uns mit Lena und Christian zum Weihnachtsessen verabredet und als wir gerade zehn Minuten saßen kamen sie auch schon geduscht und aufgewärmt.

Wir haben es uns gut gehen lassen und wurden dann fein mit dem Auto in unsere Homebase kutschiert.

Unsere zwei platten Hintermäntel lassen wir als absolute Notfallmäntel gleich bei Lena und Christian und dann wird gepackt, geschlafen, zum Flughafen taxiert und abgehoben.

Teneriffa grüßt noch einmal.




Und dann hat uns der kalte graue Stuttgarter Flughafen wieder.




Pünktlich zur Landung hat es angefangen zu Regnen. 

*Wir kommen wieder!*

Ich hoffe es hat euch gefallen.

Weitere Fragen usw. werden gerne beantwortet.


----------



## karsten13 (11. Januar 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es hat euch gefallen.



hat es 

Wobei, sowas im deutschen Winter hier zu posten, grenzt schon an Folter 



Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Runter zum El Time, wer das Teil nie gefahren ist darf eigentlich nicht Sterben.



demnach dürfte ich sterben, aber vorher muss ich nochmal auf die Insel 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Magalino (11. Januar 2013)

Toller Bericht 
Ich habe jede Fortsetzung sehnsüchtig erwartet.
Euer Taxifahrer Oscar scheint mir ganz okay zu sein und keine Probleme mit mehreren Bikern auf einem Haufen zu haben. Viellecht solltet ihr seine Nummer hier veröffentlichen, dann hätten wir ein zuverlässiges Taxi im Urlaub und Oscar ein paar neue Kunden. Wäre eine klassische win-win Situation.
Für alle die noch günstig eine Unterkunft suchen:
https://www.airbnb.de/s/La-Palma--Kanarische-Inseln--Spain


----------



## Eike. (11. Januar 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> so langsam ist die Straße auch mehr Flussbett und wie es im eigentlichen Flussbett beim Wasserfall aussieht mag ich gar nicht wissen.



Der spuckende Brunnen wäre bei soviel Wasser aber bestimmt auch sehenswert gewesen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Januar 2013)

Magalino schrieb:


> Euer Taxifahrer Oscar scheint mir ganz okay zu sein und keine Probleme mit mehreren Bikern auf einem Haufen zu haben. Viellecht solltet ihr seine Nummer hier veröffentlichen, dann hätten wir ein zuverlässiges Taxi im Urlaub und Oscar ein paar neue Kunden.


Es gibt mehrere Großraumtaxis in Los Llanos und da es nur eine Taxizentrale gibt und die sowieso alle wissen wie sie mit Bikes umgehen müssen ist es egal.
Und wenn doch unbedingt der, dann bei BikeNFun nachfragen, wir haben die Nummer von da. Ich weiß nicht, ob es Siegmund recht ist, wenn ich das hier raus gebe, denn teilweise shuttelt BikeNFun mit ihm.

 @Eike. Ohje, der kotzende Brunnen hatte bestimmt Überlast.


----------



## 0815p (11. Januar 2013)

[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Januar 2013)

Coole Bilder Peter, aber ein wenig wortlos. Vllt. magst du den Edit-Button drücken und ein wenig dazu schreiben?


----------



## rayc (14. Januar 2013)

Super Bilder 

Auch wenn ich schon mehrmals auf La Palma war, erkenne ich einiges nicht wieder.
Entweder betriebsblind (sieht bergabfahrend doch meist anders aus) oder ich bin da noch nicht runter.

Ich muss auch mal wieder hin.

ray


----------



## Magalino (14. Januar 2013)

Bei den Fotos vom Peter tippe ich mal auf die Lomada Grande, das ist der 'alte Hafen' von Las Tricias. Die Lomada Grande ist auf einem Pfad von El Castillo aus zu erreichen. Die letzten Meter runter zum Wasser sind spektakulär. Kommt ja auch auf dem ersten Foto von Peter gut rüber. Bei ruhiger See gibt's dort auch ein paar Wannen zum entspannten Baden. El Castillo liegt an der LP114 zwischen Las Tricias und Garafia. Wenn man mal unten am Meer ist, kann man auf einer Schotterpiste 'gemütlich' wieder rauf zur Straße kurbeln.
Oder es ist am Roque de Santo Domingo. Das wäre ebenfalls kurz vor Garafia. Ist schon ein paar Jahre her, dass ich dort war ... Bin mal gespnnt, ob sich der Peter dazu meldet.


----------



## Konfuzius (20. Januar 2013)

Wir waren letzte Woche auf der Isla Bonita 
12 Tage Sonne pur, nur auf der Ostseite hin und wieder die üblichen Fotografierwolken 

Einen so schönen Bericht hab ich nicht geschrieben, aber ein paar Fotos haben wir auch geknipst.
Ich lass als Appetitanreger einfach mal Bilder sprechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Januar 2013)

Hach!


----------



## 0815p (20. Januar 2013)

@Konfuzius   traumhaft schöne bilder und die wegerl sen genau nach meinen geschnack

 @Magalino , Lomada Grande wars glaub ich auch


----------



## Bergamont-rider (21. Januar 2013)

Mein Bruder und ich waren auch vor 2 Wochen da, zwar haben wir kaum Fotos gemacht aber hier ein kleines Video:  http://www.pinkbike.com/video/294859/


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Januar 2013)

Ich werf mich weg. Bei ca. 2 Minuten der gleiche krasse Wachhund wie bei uns. Am Ende der LP4 Tour. 

Schade das ihr scheinbar nicht so viel Wetterglück hattet.


----------



## Bergamont-rider (21. Januar 2013)

Haha, ja der Hund war nervig..  Also Wetter war eigentlich top, sind nur die Aufnahmen von 3 Abfahrten, wovon die eine halt voll durch die Wolken ging..


----------



## wozibo (21. Januar 2013)

Konfuzius: Absolute geniale Bilder und teilweise ganz neue Perspektiven.

Dagegen sehen Videos aus Fahrerperspektive immer ziemlich langweilig aus


----------



## wozibo (21. Januar 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Wir nehmen den LP18 Richtung Santa Cruz und erfreuen uns an zuerst Waldboden mit rolligen Nadeln und später an einem Wander/Karrenweg mit im Wechsel spitzkerigem, rolligem, stufigem und einfach spaßigem Charakter.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ja, die Ecke sieht echt ziemlich übel aus. Ich traue mir das auch noch nicht zu, aber wenn man es kann (wie hier Daniel von Bike'n'Fun) sieht es eigentlich doch irgendwie machbar aus


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Januar 2013)

Mal wieder klar.

"Einfach" runter fahren. 

Aber immerhin nimmt er die Line, die ich mir auch ausgesucht hätte.


----------



## zymnokxx (24. Januar 2013)

Ich wollte demnächst auch nach La Palma aufbrechen. Wo gibts da bitte MTB-Verleih? Kann jemand was empfehlen? Danke für Infos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Januar 2013)

http://bit.ly/14df8LI

Sorry, aber das musste sein. Wenn du es detaillierte willst, frag detaillierter.


----------



## zymnokxx (24. Januar 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> http://bit.ly/14df8LI
> 
> Sorry, aber das musste sein. Wenn du es detaillierte willst, frag detaillierter.



Ich hatte gehofft einen Erfahrungsbericht von einem User zu bekommen.

Konkret, die Frage welche empfehlenswert sind bezüglich Preis/Leistung/Lage. 
Ich wollte an die Westküste und bräuchte da ein Fully mit 130mm-150mm Federweg für 2-3 Tage.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Januar 2013)

Naja,

Im Westen drei. Zwei in LosLanos und einer in Puerto de Noas.

Alle drei haben sinnvolle, Bikes in gutem Zustand für das Terrain.

=> Webseite => Telefonnummer => Anrufen (ob überhaupt noch welche frei sind, ist Hauptsaison und aktuelle Preise erfragen)

Ich bin mal nicht so:

http://www.atlantic-cycling.de/
http://www.bikenfun.de/
http://magic-bike-lapalma.com/


----------



## timtim (25. Januar 2013)

Lomada Grande ist korrekt Peter


----------



## freeridemichel (18. Februar 2013)

Schöner Bericht. Für mich gehts auch bald hin! Habt ihr zufällig GPS Tracks aufgezeichnet?


----------



## McFussel (18. Februar 2013)

Knackig....aber Daniel fährt auch in seiner eigenen Klasse....



wozibo schrieb:


> Ja, die Ecke sieht echt ziemlich übel aus. Ich traue mir das auch noch nicht zu, aber wenn man es kann (wie hier Daniel von Bike'n'Fun) sieht es eigentlich doch irgendwie machbar aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (28. Februar 2013)

Am Sonntag geht es für 2 Wochen nach La Palma.
Ist sonst noch jemand in der Zeit bei Magic-Bike?


----------



## Monsterwade (28. Februar 2013)

freeridemichel schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht. Für mich gehts auch bald hin! Habt ihr zufällig GPS Tracks aufgezeichnet?



Schau mal auf meiner Website. Da gibts Tracks bis zum Abwinken )

Viel Spass auf LP
Monster


----------



## wozibo (1. März 2013)

McFussel schrieb:


> Knackig....aber Daniel fährt auch in seiner eigenen Klasse....


 Stimmt, wobei in der letzten Woche auch zwei "Touristen" dabei waren, die diese Stelle auf Anhieb gefahren sind.


----------



## Monsterwade (1. März 2013)

wozibo schrieb:


> Stimmt, wobei in der letzten Woche auch zwei "Touristen" dabei waren, die diese Stelle auf Anhieb gefahren sind.



Solang jemand die Strasse im Auge behält, ist die Stelle kein Problem.
Man sollte sie nur nicht blind fahren )


----------



## schotti65 (1. März 2013)

Wenn das die Stelle mit der Nase ist, da muss man schon die Linie treffen, finde ich.
Aber für wen das kein Problem ist, der kann da sicher auch problemlos vor der Straße bremsen


----------



## wozibo (1. März 2013)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Aber für wen das kein Problem ist, der kann da sicher auch problemlos vor der Straße bremsen


In der Tat, einer der Beiden erwähnten "Touristen" hat das sogar genau das gemacht.

Ich gehöre leider zu den fahrtechnischen Graupen, die schon an deutlich einfacheren Stellen scheitern und sowas lieber gar nicht erst versuchen.


----------



## Carcass (6. März 2013)

Geschwindigkeit Stabilisiert


----------



## Sylvester68 (6. März 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeit Stabilisiert



ja, soweit so gut. Wenn diese Stabilisierung versagt, sieht man das ein einer dichten Staubwolke.


----------



## Carcass (6. März 2013)

Life fast ride hard


----------



## MATTESM (6. März 2013)

änd lörn Englisch !!!  
grüße ..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (6. März 2013)

ei em traing to lörn englisch


----------



## MacB (10. März 2013)

lecker lecker ...

und an die TE: habt ihr super dokumentiert ... super Fotos ... gut einzuschätzen und ne nette Story drumrum.  Das Pic auf der Kaimauer in Pto Tazacorte ist Pic of the year!!

have fun
Mac *der mal wieder Fahrtechnik trainieren muss, damit er da mal wieder mit dem Bike rumdüsen kann*


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (20. März 2013)

Gestern zurück gekommen von La Palma, war echt der Hammer und ich war nicht das letzte mal da. Ein paar Bilder werde ich im laufe der Woche mal in meine Album laden, haben ja nur 847 gemacht.... .

Am besten fanden wir den Trail in die Piratenbucht, der war nochmal besser als der nach Tazacorte


----------



## Carcass (20. März 2013)

Bei unserem Wetter in Deutschland hätte ich an deiner Stelle noch ein paar Tage länger gebucht


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (20. März 2013)

Wäre nicht die schlechteste Idee gewesen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. April 2013)

@robertj und ich waren jetzt zwei Wochen auf GC und haben 12 klasse Radtage hingelegt.

Wir sind auf Spuren von @rayc und anderen gewandelt.

Bilder gibt es gemäßigt viele, aber wenn laut hier geschrien wird, könnte ich mich zu einem Bericht hinreißen lassen.

?


----------



## st-bike (11. April 2013)

Stell dir vor ich schrei ganz laut und lang


----------



## Joshua60 (12. April 2013)

Ein weiterer Bericht wäre ja super! Nur zu!


----------



## Magalino (12. April 2013)

Auf geht's!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lena805 (15. April 2013)

Ich würde gerne Bilder von euch anschauen.


----------



## zymnokxx (15. April 2013)

ich schrei auch mal laut!


----------



## rayc (15. April 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> @robertj und ich waren jetzt zwei Wochen auf GC und haben 12 klasse Radtage hingelegt.
> 
> Wir sind auf Spuren von @rayc und anderen gewandelt.
> 
> ...



Das ihr Spaß hattet freut mich.

Also lasst die Bikes stehen und schreibt einen kurzen Bericht, dieses frühlingshafte Wetter ist doch nichts für euch.  

ray


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. April 2013)

Alla gut. Das wird sich ne Weile hinziehen. Ich schau das ich das so alle zwei/drei Tage ein Tag hin bekomme. Ich hau den Link hier rein sobald es los geht.


----------



## madre (15. April 2013)

Super !!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. April 2013)

Und los:

Barrancos überall - Gran Canaria 2013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester68 (1. November 2013)

war jetzt auch ein bisl surfen auf La Palma. Muß aber das allermeiste noch aufbereiten. Hier mal ein paar Ausschnitte.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lygCsb5gd5Q"]Durch den Lavastrom - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLj9PAJON7Q"]Nette Piste - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1YT7fp_RtM"]Lavasurfen - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgRyepKsII4"]Freeride durch ein wildes FluÃbett - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe0LuC4sM_A"]TeilstÃ¼ck Camino Real LP1 - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hOPlenOlfA"]Fowiger Trail an der Caldera - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmGxFPqPrC4"]Trail am Kraterrand - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ist eine echt krasse Insel. Kann ich in jeder Beziehung nur weiter empfehlen.

Sylvester


----------



## st-bike (4. November 2013)

Kannst du mal die Wegnummern posten? Das hilft bei zukünftigen PLanungen ungemein. Gerne auch per PM, falls du es nicht veröffentlichen willst.


----------



## Bergamont-rider (6. November 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=658685 
Ich verlink das hier einfach mal: Falls sich jemand vom 31.12.-14.01. ab und zu ein Shuttle teilen möchte (von der Ostseite aus) bitte melden!


----------



## osarias (6. November 2013)

Also ich bin vom 24.12 - 07.01 bei Sigi und hab in den 14 Tagen 10 Touren,..., hoffe das man es bzgl Touren dort anständig krachen lässt und es ordentlich anspruchsvolle Trails runter geht.
Wollte beim Erstbesuch auf LaPalma, ohne Ortskenntnis, nicht alleine umherirren müssen,...


----------



## Sylvester68 (6. November 2013)

osarias schrieb:


> Also ich bin vom 24.12 - 07.01 bei Sigi und hab in den 14 Tagen 10 Touren,..., hoffe das man es bzgl Touren dort anständig krachen lässt und es ordentlich anspruchsvolle Trails runter geht.
> Wollte beim Erstbesuch auf LaPalma, ohne Ortskenntnis, nicht alleine umherirren müssen,...



Oh ja !!! Die meisten Touren sind Hardcore. Viel Spaß beim Steilrampen und Nadelkurven Freeriden ! La Palma ist die Insel mit dem meisten Höhenmetern pro Entfernungskilometer der Welt. Zum Mountainbiken allererste Sahne !!!!

http://youtu.be/_HJ4i-kqbo4

Sylvester


----------



## McFussel (8. November 2013)

Also HARDCORE is anders...aber geil isses!


----------



## osarias (8. November 2013)

Bitte um Definition der Begrifflichkeiten


----------



## Eike. (8. November 2013)

Was dem einen "ordentlich anspruchsvoll" ist lässt einen anderen gähnen und wieder andere vor Angst erstarren  
Es gibt auf La palma nach meiner persönlichen Einschätzung sehr viel s2-s3, einiges s4 und relativ wenig s0-s1. Sicherlich auch einiges s5 aber danach hab ich nicht Ausschau gehalten weil ich zum radfahren da war, nicht zum wandern  
Der Untergrund ist am Krater überwiegend grob und geröllig, in den tieferen lagen und besonders im Süden auch mal lavasandig oder lehmiger waldboden (ostseite) .


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. November 2013)

Im Video von @Sylvester68 weiter oben sehe ich nach schnellem durchscrollen Schicht bei S2, abgesehen von etwas Spitzkehren. Mag sein, das ich manches übersehen habe.

Aber Eike hat es gut zusammen gefasst. S0-1 muss man schon eher suchen.


----------



## Sylvester68 (8. November 2013)

das Level S2 stimmt im wesentlichen. ca. 40% sind S2. Ca 55% S0 bis S1, die aber von technischen Passagen durchsetzt sind oder Lavasand als Untergrund haben. 5%(oder weniger) würde ich zu S3 oder darüber rechnen. Also Passagen, die Absätze von bis zu einem Meter haben oder extrem steil oder dazu noch verblockt sind. Im Lavasand fahren hat etwas von Motorboot fahren. Man gibt die grobe Richtung vor und schaut, wo man hinkommt ...... ! Dafür gibt es aber keine S- Level Einteilung.

Spitzkehren fahren lernt man auf La Palma. Man kommt bei der schieren Anzahl nicht darum. Bei der Abfahrt vom Pico sollen es an die 100 gewesen sein.

Aber egal wie die Levels auch sind, mir war in erster Linie der Spaß am biken wichtig. Es ist ohnehin nur eine grobe Skala die nichts über den persönlichen Spaßgehalt aussagt.

Bei den GoPro Videos geht meist die Steilheit des Geländes verloren. Eine Steilrampe, bei der der Po am Hinterreifen klebt sieht im Video wie ein ebener Trail aus !!!

Wer auf La Palma zum biken geht, sollte schon ein wenig Erfahrung mitbringen. Die Guides helfen einen gern damit man sich verbessert und immer schwierigere Stellen meistern kann. Jedenfalls gelangweilt habe ich mich auf La Palma nicht. Für mich waren das 14 Tage pures Abenteuer.

Sylvester


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. November 2013)

Ich weiss. Ich bin einer der zwei Originalschreiberlinge dieses Thread. 

Ab 17.12. mal wieder dort. Genug der Strecken erkannt. War ja auch keine Kritik, jeder fährt was er mag. Hauptsache Spass.


----------



## Sylvester68 (8. November 2013)

Jetzt beneide ich Dich ein wenig. Ich würde bei dem Sauwetter hier auch gern auf die Insel. Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir sau viel Spaß und immer einen guten Flow!

Sylvester


----------



## h4wk (10. November 2013)

Bei mir steht La Palma wohl Anfang nächstes Jahr auch auf dem Plan.  War dieses Jahr auf GC und von den Trails begeistert. Bin auch der Suche nach ein paar anspruchsvollen Abfahrten auf der Insel.

Habe bei Amazon jetzt folgendes Buch gefunden... hat das schon jemand? ist das zu gebrauchen?

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Zep2008 (10. November 2013)

Der Link funzt nicht


----------



## h4wk (10. November 2013)

danke. sollte jetzt gehen...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. November 2013)

15 Touren 16. Was spricht gegen das Lesen dieses Threads, das prüfen der Originalquellen aus diesem Thread und ein wenig Experimentierlust?


----------



## h4wk (10. November 2013)

Die experimentierfreude kommt eh spätestens auf dem Trail ;-) Würde nur ungern ein Buch kaufen, in dem von vorne herein nur ungeeignete Touren drin sind...


----------



## Zep2008 (10. November 2013)

Hab ich, kannst du haben.
Das meiste ist dir zu lasch.


----------



## zymnokxx (11. November 2013)

Ich hÃ¤tte noch eine aktuelle Wanderkarte von La Palma ich war dieses Jahr im MÃ¤rz dort und brauche sie nicht mehr. MaÃstab muss ich nochmal checken war aber gut zum MTB-fahren. Kann ich fÃ¼r 5â¬ versenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester68 (11. November 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> Bei mir steht La Palma wohl Anfang nächstes Jahr auch auf dem Plan.  War dieses Jahr auf GC und von den Trails begeistert. Bin auch der Suche nach ein paar anspruchsvollen Abfahrten auf der Insel.
> 
> Habe bei Amazon jetzt folgendes Buch gefunden... hat das schon jemand? ist das zu gebrauchen?
> 
> ...



Habe das Buch und die GPX. Habe auch einige der Routen abgeradelt. Du machst da nichts verkehrt.

Sylvester


----------



## Zep2008 (11. November 2013)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Habe das Buch und die GPX. Habe auch einige der Routen abgeradelt. Du machst da nichts verkehrt.
> 
> Sylvester



Du weißt gar nicht was du da anrichten kannst. 
Siehe 2. Splate von rechts Wegbeschaffenheit, ST Anteil
Spate 1 von rechte, muß meiner Frau mal sagen das sie s4 fährt

Dennis währe mit dem Buch auf der Insel extrem Suizidgefährdet.


----------



## Prometheus2018 (11. November 2013)

Wer ist denn vom 15.11 bis zum 26.11 zugegen...
Bin mit nem Kollegen zugegen, hat ggf. Interesse an gemeinsamen Touren...?


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (3. Dezember 2013)

Habe eine Frage bezüglich idealer Standort in La palma.

Welcher Standort ist besser? Los Llanos oder Puerto Naos?

Ist Puerto Naos im Winter milder als Los LIanos oder gibt es da keine klimatischen Unterschiede?

Gibt es zwischen den Bikestationen Unterschiede? Bieten sie doch das selbe an zu den selben Preisen.

- BIKE'n'FUN 
- Atlantic Cycling
- Bikestation La Palma
- Magic-Bike-La Palma

Letztere finde ich irgendwie sympathisch mit der Kombi Guesthouse (v.a als Alleinreisender)

Wäre dankbar für Feedbacks von LP Insidern!


----------



## Grashalm (3. Dezember 2013)

Da Los Lianos ~300m höher liegt ist es dort ~3°C Grad kälter als in Puerto Naos. Dafür musst du aber die 300 Hm nicht jedesmal hochtreten. Los Lianos liegt zentraler als Ausgangspunkt. Wenn ihr nur shutteln wollt, dann ist es egal.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Dezember 2013)

Im Schnitt nimmt die Temperatur alle 150 Höhenmeter um 1°C ab, oder anders gesagt um etwa 0,66°C pro 100 Höhenmeter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (3. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du es "familiärer" bevorzugst, wo du allein reist, würde ich dir Magic-Bike empfehlen. Sigi und Anne-Marie sind super nett, die Unterkunft urig.

Shutteln mit Atlantic Cycling war letztes Jahr auch super, kommt aber auch immer auf die Gruppe an.


----------



## zymnokxx (4. Dezember 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Wenn du es "familiärer" bevorzugst, wo du allein reist, würde ich dir Magic-Bike empfehlen. Sigi und Anne-Marie sind super nett, die Unterkunft urig.
> 
> Shutteln mit Atlantic Cycling war letztes Jahr auch super, kommt aber auch immer auf die Gruppe an.



Bei Magic-Bike hatte im März für meine Freundin und mich Bikes (Cube Stereo) geliehen. Waren top gewartet und netter Service. 

2 Tage zu vor hatten wir die Räder bei Bike'NFun. Leider war das weniger Fun. Die Bergamonts waren sehr runtergerockt. Meins hatte einen zerschlissenen Mantel, den ich nach 20km flicken musste. Bei meiner Freundin hatten beide Naben extremes Spiel. 

Dies ist natürlich nur eine Einzelbeobachtung von mir persönlich und muss nicht generell so sein! War aber auch ganz gut mal verschiedene Biks zu fahren.


----------



## Monsterwade (4. Dezember 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> Habe bei Amazon jetzt folgendes Buch gefunden... hat das schon jemand? ist das zu gebrauchen?



Hoi Dennis,

auf meiner Website findest Du eine Buch-Kritik. Hab auch den Autor auf LP
getroffen und er hat die offenen Punkte (teilweise schlechte Tracks) gleich
korrigiert.



Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Habe eine Frage bezüglich idealer Standort in La palma.



Über die Bikestation und Bike n' Fun hab ich auch was geschrieben. Schau
mal auf meiner Website:


----------



## scylla (1. Januar 2014)

Kennt eigentlich jemand den LP13 auf der Nordseite des Barranco de las Angustias?
Mich interessiert nicht der für Biker "illegale" Teil, der in den Nationalpark rein geht, sondern der vordere Teil, der das Sträßchen Richtung Mirador de los Brecitos schneidet.
Macht der mit dem Fahrrad Sinn? Wie schwierig und exponiert ist der Weg? Oder gibt es gar Bilder?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. Januar 2014)

Robert und ich hatten den am vorletzten Tag auf dem Programm, aber es kam dann doch nicht dazu.

Wir haben auch Oscar gefragt, der meinte da wäre auch Schutzgebiet (zwar ein anderes als in der Caldera, aber halt auch eins, man sieht es in der Kompasskarte auch grün umrandet). Explizit abgeraten hat er uns nicht, aber auch nicht garantieren können das der Versuch kostenlos bleibt. 

Das Teil ist in der OSM als S4 getaggt und von oben vom Torre del Time sieht es da unten auch keinesfalls flach aus. 

Ps: linke vielleicht mal in den Thread hier aus eurem Endless Summer, denn es kommen ja viele Fragen die hier ausführlich geklärt sind.

Viel Spass noch!


----------



## scylla (1. Januar 2014)

Ja, das S4 in der OSM hab ich schon gesehen. Aber ich hab in Finale auch schon mal auf nem OSM-S4-Trail den Sattel hoch gemacht und bin an anderer Stelle einen OSM-S2-Trail aufm Hosenboden runtergerutscht. Bin da immer skeptisch, Bilder und Texte sind mir grundsätzlich lieber. 
Schutzgebiet ist doof 
Vielleicht nochmal bei der Bikestation nachhaken, wir wollen ja eh noch wegen Roque-Shuttles schauen


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Januar 2014)

Actualización de estado de la Red Insular de Senderos.

ACTUALIZACION DE SENDEROS (11/12/2013)

En relación a la Red Insular de Senderos, les informamos que *todos los senderos están CERRADOS*, hasta nuevo aviso.


Was das wieder soll???
Ist von der offiziellen Senderosdelapalma Seite.


----------



## rayc (1. Januar 2014)

Auf Deutsch und Englisch sehe ich diese Meldung nicht.
LP2, LP5 sind gesperrt.
In den LP5 haben wir letzte Woche reingeschielt, sieht zugewachsen aus.

11.12 ist schon etwas her.
Da gab es schwere Unwetter auf den Kanaren.
TF ist dabei halb abgesoffen, LP hat es nicht so getroffen.


```
RECUERDE: En caso de alerta por meteorología adversa, toda la Red Insular de Senderos, queda automáticamente cerrada..
```
Der 2ten Satz erklärt es. 

Ray


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Januar 2014)

Ah....da hat der Webmaster wohl noch Urlaub. Die Seite ist eh unterirdisch, was den Informationsgehalt angeht.


----------



## schotti65 (5. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich jemand den LP13 auf der Nordseite des Barranco de las Angustias?
> Mich interessiert nicht der für Biker "illegale" Teil, der in den Nationalpark rein geht, sondern der vordere Teil, der das Sträßchen Richtung Mirador de los Brecitos schneidet.
> Macht der mit dem Fahrrad Sinn? Wie schwierig und exponiert ist der Weg? Oder gibt es gar Bilder?



Die ersten 10-20hm (von oben aus) sind die interessantesten, würde ich so als S3+/S4 charakterisieren, man muss da mehrmals zwischen Steinen über ne dicke Wasserleitung rüber und steil und rutschig isses auch. Da kann man bei Interesse eine Weile rumprobieren.
Man kann den Einstieg umfahren, indem man die Strasse ein Stück runterrollert und den ersten Forstweg rechts rein, dann triftt man auch auf den Trail.

Danach wird's fahrtechnisch eher nicht sooo interessant, so S1-S2, teilweise - für meinen Geschmack zu viel - auch forstwegartig, immerhin schöne Ausssicht, teilweise durch Kakteen, hübsch aber stachelig. Fast ganz unten nochmal 2-3 interessante Kehren S3-Bereich.

Da man ja auch wieder nach LL zurück muss, kommt die gesamte Tour auf ca. 1100hm (glaubich..) und lohnt mE nach nicht wirklich.
Habs jetzt im Herbst mal wieder gemacht weil die Erinnerung geschwächt war und das reicht wieder für die nächsten Jahre.

Falls aus eigener Kraft, dann auf dem Hinweg auf jeden Fall auch das kurze Stück Trail LL > Parkplatz (ca. 300hm) mitnehmen, da sind auch ein paar ordentlich rutschige Kurven dabei.

HTH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (5. Januar 2014)

So habe ich es aus der Erinnerung auch im Gedächtnis, zumindest von LL runter in den Barranco.
Von der Nordseite kenne ich nur die Fahrstraße.
Ist aber sehr lang her, war 2002.

Dann lassen wir das bleiben, da müssen wir uns für den letzten Tag was anders überlegen.
Danke für die Info.

ray


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Januar 2014)

Beschreibungslos gibt es hier einen Bilderthread vom 2013er Ausflug.


----------



## osarias (8. Januar 2014)

Hab mal schnell-schnell paar Eindrücke zusammen geschnitten. Leider leidet die Quali wenn man die Videogröße reduzieren muss,...

"


----------



## Monsterwade (8. Januar 2014)

Ne GoPro an einer Verlängerung mit Gegengewicht: Ja wie geil ist das denn )
Probier mal ne Bullet-Cam. Die ist bedeutend leichterund wesentlich kleiner, da 
das Aufnahmegerät mit Akku im Rucksack oder Rahmentasche sitzt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Januar 2014)

Hier geht's zumindest Bildertechnisch weiter, falls es jemanden interessiert.


----------

